# Aidez moi les filles ...



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

Coucou tout le monde 
Alors en fait j'aurai besoin de votre aide et surtout celles des filles ...
La semaine prochaine j'ai trois anniversaires à souhaiter ... et sur ces trois anniversaires, trois sont pour la même petite femme  
Le 14 c'est la saint-valentin, le 16 c'est nos huits mois ensemble et le 17 c'est son anniversaire ...

Je me foire toujours sur les cadeaux alors j'aimerai un peu d'aide de votre part les filles 
Quel est le plus beau cadeau que je pourrais vous offrir ?

PS: Les suggestions des hommes sont aussi les bienvenues


----------



## g.robinson (7 Février 2008)

La question qui tue : Quel budget ?

jaipastoukompris a disparue
 // oui, c'était préférable. :modo:

mais drôle
// mais c'était la fermeture assurée, on atteignait d'emblée le point G.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

le 14 une invitation dans un bon resto avec le zouli bouquet de fleurs.

le 16 un petit bijou pour marquer la date de votre rencontre

Le 17... une invitation à l'accompagner faire du shopping. 

T'as quoi comme carte bleu? une gold?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Pour la Saint Valentin, Apple te propose un iPod rose.

Parce que le rose c'est pour les filles et que un iPod c'est super pour écouter sa musique tout en faisant le ménage grâce aux cadeaux des années précédentes.

Vous croyez qu'ils en feront un pour la fête des grand-mères ?
De quelle couleur ?




Sinon, quand tu auras trouvé, j'espère que tu nous posteras des photos


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Février 2008)

Un robinet Thermostatique, nom de Doc!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> jaipastoukompris a disparue
> // oui, c'était préférable. :modo:



Mais qu'est-ce qu'il avait encore fait cet animal ?... 
C'est vrai qu'il a vraiment le vice et le diable chevillé au clavier!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il avait encore fait cet animal ?...
> C'est vrai qu'il a vraiment le vice et le diable chevillé au clavier!!!


Il avait du dire un truc contre la St Valentin qu'est une horrible fête consumériste, un "tu raques ou t'es un looser" insuportable et même pas bio et équitable - t'as entendu parler des bagues fabriqués par des enfants handicapés de prisonniers politiques ?

Ah ce JPTK...
Des fois, je me demande s'il ne serait pas un peu un gauchiss


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> La question qui tue : Quel budget ?
> jaipastoukompris a disparue


Le budget n'est pas défini mais peut varier de peu à beaucoup 
Non serieusement pas trop trop non plus mais quand même un peu 
Enfin pas mal plus qu'un peu mais beaucoup moins que très beaucoup :rateau:




ZRXolivier a dit:


> le 14 une invitation dans un bon resto avec le zouli bouquet de fleurs.
> le 16 un petit bijou pour marquer la date de votre rencontre
> Le 17... une invitation à l'accompagner faire du shopping.
> T'as quoi comme carte bleu? une gold?


Très bonnes suggestions pour le 14 et le 16 :love:
Par contre le shopping c'est impossible ... mais vraiment impossible.
A chaque fois qu'on l'a fait on s'est méchamment disputés alors du coup on fait plus 



PonkHead a dit:


> Pour la Saint Valentin, Apple te propose un iPod rose.
> Parce que le rose c'est pour les filles et que un iPod c'est super pour écouter sa musique tout en faisant le ménage grâce aux cadeaux des années précédentes.
> Vous croyez qu'ils en feront un pour la fête des grand-mères ?
> De quelle couleur ?
> Sinon, quand tu auras trouvé, j'espère que tu nous posteras des photos


C'est tout le contraire d'une geekette ... si je lui offre un ipod elle va être choquée que j'ai pu dépenser autant pour un truc pareil.



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un robinet Thermostatique, nom de Doc!


Pas mal ... mais non ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ce JPTK...
> Des fois, je me demande s'il ne serait pas un peu un gauchiss



De la pure vermine communnniss', oui!!! 
Et puis avec ça un mauvais esprit pas possible... Toujours à faire son malin ; et que gna gnagna, c'est injuste ; et que gna gangni ceci!...
Pffffffffffffff! C'est bien fait pour sa gueule!  

Tiens... Je me demande si je vais pas le bouler rouge pour lui rappeler le drapeau de la même couleur...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Un vrai empécheur de consommer en rond !



Bon, sinon, Youyou - nous ne la connaissons pas, ça va être dur de sortir des ornières classiques fleurs/resto/bijoux...

Huit mois ?
Vous fêtez vos mois ?
Enfin, bon, si vous voulez.
Je ne sais pas - une folle nuit de bête à deux dos ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Huit mois ?
> Vous fêtez vos mois ?
> Enfin, bon, si vous voulez.
> Je ne sais pas - une folle nuit de bête à deux dos ?



Une bonne rupture, peut être ?... Ça peut resserrer les liens


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une bonne rupture, peut être ?... Ça peut resserrer les liens


 
Ah non, mon bon Patoch' - faute !

Il ne peux pas lui offrir une rupture pour leur huit mois.
Car alors, le cadeau de St Valentin ayant déjà été acheté et offert, ça serait une perte sèche.

Enfin, à quoi penses-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> C'est tout le contraire d'une geekette ... si je lui offre un ipod elle va être choquée que j'ai pu dépenser autant pour un truc pareil.



achetes lui un livre: la layette pour les nuls aux éditions airaules.


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2008)

Et moi ? 

Tu m'offres quoi à moi pour que je prévienne pas ta douce que,  pour pallier ton incapacité à lui faire spontanément plaisir, tu es venu t'en remettre à une bande déséquilibrés ?

Hein ?





PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, mon bon Patoch' - faute !
> 
> Il ne peux pas lui offrir une rupture pour leur huit mois.
> Car alors, le cadeau de St Valentin ayant déjà été acheté et offert, ça serait une perte sèche.
> ...



A une _bonne rupture_ des ligaments croisés, peut être, c'est un début. lorsqu'on parle de "rupture douloureuse", des fois, on sais même pas pourquoi.


----------



## Alycastre (7 Février 2008)

Et le 15 ? Tu ne fais rien ? le 15 ? Ben alors , tu m'oublies ...
parce que le 15 c'est MON anniv, donc tu peux peut-être m'inviter ? Non ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Et le 15 ? Tu ne fais rien ? le 15 ? Ben alors , tu m'oublies ...
> parce que le 15 c'est MON anniv, donc tu peux peut-être m'inviter ? Non ...



ha mais non mon ami, le 15 j'ai piscine. Une autre fois peut être.

http://www.kdodebil.fr/


----------



## Alycastre (7 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha mais non mon ami, le 15 j'ai piscine. Une autre fois peut être.



J'te cause ? toi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

A priori, le 15, pour moi ce serait possible.
Mais je n'ai pas envie.

Si c'est pour avoir un vieux béret du Che encore tout plein de sa transpiration offert par ce voyou communiss de JPTK, non merci !



Sinon, elle - elle t'offre un truc pour la saint Valentin ?


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

La réponse est toute trouvée; offre-lui un jaipatoukompri en plastique gonflable.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A priori, le 15, pour moi ce serait possible.
> Mais je n'ai pas envie.
> 
> Si c'est pour avoir un vieux béret du Che encore tout plein de sa transpiration offert par ce voyou communiss de JPTK, non merci !
> ...



oui, ce soir là elle m'offre une boite d'aspirine pour les soirs où elle a mal à la tête


----------



## maclyr (7 Février 2008)

bonjour les tourteraux   

vous me prendrer pour un perver mais tu lui fait un bon petit resto le soir et apres vous faites l'amour toute la soirée classic quoi !  :love: :love: :love: 
C'est la meilleure chose que tu peu lui donner,enfin si j'etais une fille je pense que ce serait ca et tu lui fait un jolie discour "tu sais,tu n'et pas la plus belle mais c'est toi que j'ai choisie et la seule chose que je peut te donner c'est moi ... blablabla et blabla bla le truck classic quoi"  


voili voilouu

psn pensera tous a toi ce jour la


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Et le 15 ? Tu ne fais rien ? le 15 ? Ben alors , tu m'oublies ...
> parce que le 15 c'est MON anniv, donc tu peux peut-être m'inviter ? Non ...



Hum hum j'aimerais bien que ça reste intime quand même 
En plus Plein sud face aux îles c'est très loin de chez moi ... Plein nord face aux montagnes 

Bon alors là j'en suis à:
14: Diner + fleurs
15: Rien
16: Rien
17: Un pendentif

Mais bien sûr sans oublier la bête à deux dos le 14, 15, 16 et 17 ...
Et pour les photos ne demandez même pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> "tu sais,tu n'et pas la plus belle


Houlà !

Ca marche, ça, t'es sûr ?

Genre "t'es laide à faire peur, mais moi aussi et t'es la seule qu'a dis oui" ?

J'ai des doutes...



maclyr a dit:


> psn pensera tous a toi ce jour la


Non.
Y a piscine, on te dis - et dans la piscine, si tu penses pas à nager, tu te noies.


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> vous me prendrer pour un perver mais tu lui fait un bon petit resto le soir et apres vous faites l'amour toute la soirée classic quoi !  :love: :love: :love:



Je suis choqué !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je suis choqué !


Oui, moi aussi.



Un resto, quelle horreur !


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Hum hum j'aimerais bien que ça reste intime quand même
> En plus Plein sud face aux îles c'est très loin de chez moi ... Plein nord face aux montagnes
> 
> Bon alors là j'en suis à:
> ...



Je pencherais plutôt pour un pendentier*. Si gouverner, c'est prévoir, aimer également.

*Dentier en pendentif fabriqué par _jugnin, Inc._, pas très élégant, mais fort utile passé un certain âge.


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

Moi je trouve ca pas mal le truc de Maclyr 
Vous voyez le mâle partout :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Je pencherais plutôt pour un pendentier*. Si gouverner, c'est prévoir, aimer également.
> 
> *Dentier en pendentif fabriqué par _jugnin, Inc._, pas très élégant, mais fort utile passé un certain âge.


 
L'avantage c'est que, pourvu que la belle soit restée souple, elle peut jouer avec  - au bilboquet.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Hum hum j'aimerais bien que ça reste intime quand même
> En plus Plein sud face aux îles c'est très loin de chez moi ... Plein nord face aux montagnes
> 
> Bon alors là j'en suis à:
> ...



je suis désolé, mais c'est quoi la bête à 2 dos? c'est qui 2 dos?


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'avantage c'est que, pourvu que la belle soit restée souple, elle peut jouer avec  - au bilboquet.



Bien vu. Tu toucheras 10% sur mes ventes de pendentiers.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je suis désolé, mais c'est quoi la bête à 2 dos? c'est qui 2 dos?


 
Hum...
Ton corps change, mais ce n'est pas sale...


----------



## mado (7 Février 2008)

Si ça peut rendre service, j'ai un tiroir rempli d'horreurs (trop sentimentale sûrement )
Doit même encore y'avoir les papiers cadeau et les rubans, voire les petits mots qui vont avec (t'as du tippex ?).


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et moi ?
> Tu m'offres quoi à moi pour que je prévienne pas ta douce que,  pour pallier ton incapacité à lui faire spontanément plaisir, tu es venu t'en remettre à une bande déséquilibrés ?
> Hein ?



C'est vrai que vous êtes une belle bande de désaxés :rateau:
Enfin c'est ça qu'est bon


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

Ca fait bien plaisir de se poiler qrâce à vous dans ma salle de manip toute noire ...
Allez tournez general de coup de boule 

PS: Vous êtes quand même bien violent :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Si ça peut rendre service, j'ai un tiroir rempli d'horreurs (trop sentimentale sûrement )
> Doit même encore y'avoir les papiers cadeau et les rubans, voire les petits mots qui vont avec (t'as du tippex ?).


Ah ça, c'est un mauvais conseil !....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Moi je trouve ca pas mal le truc de Maclyr
> Vous voyez le mâle partout :rateau:


 
"Tu n'es pas la plus belle, mais c'est toi que j'ai choisi" ?

C'est quand même super prétentieux, ça non ? Le prince et la bergère, le choix de l'Homme...
Héritage d'un temps où la femme était un bibelot reproducteur dépendant effectivement du seul choix du mâle.

Je ne sais pas.
Mesdames ? Ca vous flaterait, ça ?

Bon allez, fin de la parenthèse sérieuse.


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2008)

14 Rien
15 Rien
16 Rien
17 Rien
C'est le plus efficace et le plus facile à prolonger jusqu' à...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

C'est bien, ça - c'est facile à se rapeller


----------



## mado (7 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ça, c'est un mauvais conseil !....



Promis, je refilerai pas les tiens


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

Bon allez je m'y remets ...
Vous avez pas de taff ?
Retour dans 20 min


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Promis, je refilerai pas les tiens


C'est pas un p'tit mot, mais une dédicace, Madââme !...  

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Vous avez pas de taff ?


 
Si.
J'ai tout offert à mes collègues - ici, pour mon équipe, c'est tout les jours la St Valentin.

Je suis comme ça, moi - grand seigneur...


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Tu n'es pas la plus belle, mais c'est toi que j'ai choisi" ?
> 
> C'est quand même super prétentieux, ça non ? Le prince et la bergère, le choix de l'Homme...
> Héritage d'un temps où la femme était un bibelot reproducteur dépendant effectivement du seul choix du mâle.
> ...



Ah perso, une femme qui me sort _"t'es pas beau, mais tes yeux piteux m'ont chamboulés"_, je lui offre des fleurs direct (avec des épines acérées, genre des ronces).

Sinon, parenthèses pas sérieuse : Dans les "discussions similaires", en bas, on tombe sur les idées de cadeaux de macinside. Sans dec'


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Je ne sais pas.

Mais moi, je suis très beau, alors forcément...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> vous me prendrer pour un perver mais tu lui fait un bon petit resto le soir et apres vous faites l'amour toute la soirée classic quoi !  :love: :love: :love:



Tsss tu parleras de ça quand tu auras l'âge et que tu arrêtera les cartes de France sur le drap housse.




Sinon Youyou54 : emmènes la un WE complet dans un joli relais château avec soins genre massages / relaxations.

Mais le pro en la matière, comme l'a rappelé Ed la tronche, ca reste bobbynountchak. Vois avec lui, il aurait sûrement des supers conseils.Je crois savoir que cette année il offre a sa dulcinée une scie circulaire Black & Decker©


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> 
> Mais moi, je suis très beau, alors forcément...



Ah mais y'a beau et beau, Monsieur. Y'a la beauté lambda, que chacun apprécie a sa manière. Là, tu parles de la beauté objective, irréfutable, universelle. La beauté BioSSienne, quoi*. Chapeau. Et pis y'a la beauté manichéenne. C'est la mienne. Y'a ceux qui la voient et qui pleurent, les gens normaux. Et puis y'a les autres, qui ont des goûts de chiotte.

* Et ça voudrait dire que tu nous ments dans ton profil, veule.


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> Mais moi, je suis très beau, alors forcément...



On a le même problème alors ...
C'est galère parfois hein ?
Vous les moches vous pouvez pas comprendre de toute facon ... zetes trop con :rateau:


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Sinon Youyou54 : emmènes la un WE complet dans un joli relais château avec soins genre massages / relaxations.



Oui j'avais pensé à de la thalasso mais là c'est un peu tard je pense ...
Mais ca pourrait être très chouette ... elle adorerait c'est sûr


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

ça va les filles ?


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Tu n'es pas la plus belle, mais c'est toi que j'ai choisi" ?
> 
> (...)
> Je ne sais pas.
> ...


 
 
Certainement pas.
D'ailleurs, rien qu'une invitation pour la Saint Valentin, ça me metterait en pétard je crois bien. 
Une rupture ce jour là, ça c'est classe. Je l'ai déjà fait, on s'était fait un resto après le dépacsage (c'est moche comme mot, je sais, je trouve rien d'aut'). Finalement, c'était poilant de se sentir cyniques parmi les romantiques. On a adoré. Fameux souvenir.

Mais notre ami semble amouraché. Pas assez pour avoir des idées lui-même, ceci dit.:rateau: 
Soit.
Je propose de tout mélanger : tu lui souhaites les 8 mois le 14, avec un gâteau, des bougies, des chocolats de Noël, du champagne, du rhum, tout ce qu'elle aime.
Attention : faut lui faire TOI MEME à manger, c'est nettement plus touchant qu'un resto. Sauf un gastronomique, celà s'entend.
Voyant tes efforts, elle n'osera pas te froiser et te dire que tu te goures de date et que tu oublies la Saint-Valentin.
Le lendemain, elle aura un petit vague à l'âme, tout de même, et là, tu la réveilles avec des roses qui sentent trop bon, un café chaud, tu prends soin d'elle quoi, avec un "joyeuse Saint-Valentin" chuchotté au creux de l'oreille.

Voilà.

Pour le reste, j'en sais rien, en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Alors là chapeau la Steph ...


----------



## youyou54 (7 Février 2008)

Bah voilà ... je savais bien qu'il y avait des filles dans ce forum ...
Pas mal steph mais bon je ne sais absolument pas cuisiner et les pates à la bolognaise ... hum hum.
Mais le coup du faux oubli je garde en tête ... on verra


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bah voilà ... je savais bien qu'il y avait des filles dans ce forum ...
> Pas mal steph mais bon je ne sais absolument pas cuisiner et les pates à la bolognaise ... hum hum.
> Mais le coup du faux oubli je garde en tête ... on verra



ben et l'ôt là, pourquoi il se décarcasse? hein? 

J'sais pas mouah, une bonne choucroute prise chez le... supermarché, arrosez d'un excellent préfontaines et en dessert: un papy brauzard arrosé de daneite. hein? ça a de la gueule!

n'oublies pas le mousseux, choisi le pire, d'tte façon elles savent pas apprécier.

Pi, tu vas à la tirette devant la pharmacie et tu te débrouilles pour avoir la bague dans l'espece d'oeuf. Tu verras, inoubliable la soirée, dans 10 ans vous en parlerez encore (pitêt pas ensemble mais ça, c'est ot' chose).

Tu nous raconteras? dis? allez quoi, un beau geste.


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> je ne sais absolument pas cuisiner



Pure invention pour ne pas tenter des choses que l'on a pas l'habitude de faire.
Essaye, et tu verras que t'es pas moins bon que n'importe quel autre. Et pis même si c'est pas de la grande cuisine, l'effort que tu as fait touche toujours l'autre.


----------



## Vivid (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Le budget n'est pas défini mais peut varier de peu à beaucoup
> Non serieusement pas trop trop non plus mais quand même un peu
> Enfin pas mal plus qu'un peu mais beaucoup moins que très beaucoup :rateau:
> 
> ...





pourtant le shopping..... cela peut faire, de trés bon préliminaires  , passer le paillasson...   juste le  temps de fermer la porte  :love::love:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bon alors là j'en suis à:
> 14: Diner + fleurs
> 15: Rien
> 16: Rien
> 17: Un pendentif


banal , banââl

suggestion
le 14 RIEN  de spécial 
( vraiment)
pourquoi?
tu lui fais un discours du genre
 la Saint Valentin c'est pour les nuls , nous on saimeux,  avec toi cé la faite des zamoureux tous lé zours ( *très* bon ca )
Donc vous faites comme d'hab  et dans la joie 
le 15 tu te reposes
le 16 les 8 mois rien , parce que pourquoi fêter 8 mois et pas 7 mois et 19 jours?

et le 17 *LÀ* tu sors le GRAND jeu, c'est SON jour

 et pas un pendentif,, c'est trop passe partout
( à moins qu'elle est subtilement évoqué son envie de pendentif)

Faut vraiment que tu cherches ce qui LUI plairait
( et si t'arrives pas à deviner fais toi aider par ses amis sa famille , ils vont adorer t'aider et  ca prouvera que tu veux lui faire plaisir au lieu de demander conseil à des gens qui ne la connaissent pas)

Et ce n'est pas une question d'argent mais d'esprit. 
Tu peux même organiser des tas de choses ou cadeaux pas cher mais EXTRA-ordinaires, Faire dans l'EXCEPTIONNEL , le merveilleux l'inhabituel
L'important c'est que ca lui fasse plaisir et que vous soyez contents 
Personnellement je conseille de prévoir grasse mat câline prolongée le 18


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Le 14 c'est la saint-valentin, le 16 c'est nos huits mois ensemble et le 17 c'est son anniversaire ...



et le 25 c'est Noël :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2008)

14: Diner : resto Kebab
15: Une bonne gastro
16: Un voyage mémorable jusqu'à la pharmacie
17: Un diner en tête à tête, en amoureux, coca et riz à volonté....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

pfff! vous avez jamais été amoureux et c'est tout


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

Ca marche un bon pour deux pleins gratuits chez Texaco ou Chevron?


Ca va lui plaire. Y'a interet.


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2008)

Le 14 vous avez un truc spécial chez *Au...de.  *

Avec en prime pour une folle nuit d'amour à la bougie... 









Et lui offrir la *"lolotte"* de ses rêves , au choix... ya de quoi faire


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Mais le pro en la matière, comme l'a rappelé Ed la tronche, ca reste bobbynountchak.



C'est très juste, et j'attendais que vous le fassiez remarquer. 

Maintenant que c'est fait, je peux entrer en scène : c'est moi Bobby, LE spécialiste du cadeau pour gonzesse, le gentleman parmi les gentlemen. 

Alors déjà, premier conseil pratique : 
Le coup de fêter le huitième mois, là, t'oublie, pour trois raisons :
*1.* Tu vas passer pour un con (genre le relou qui refait le coup de la surprise pour la huitième fois, ça va la lasser, puis vous êtes plus au lycée. Et puis faut pas que tu passes pour un sentimental, sinon elle va en profiter)
*2.* Si votre relation dure plus d'un an, (ce que je ne te souhaite pas, hein, attention, j'ai aucune raison de t'en vouloir) t'imagines un peu, quand t'en auras plein le c*l de chercher une idée à la con chaque mois, que tu commenceras à vouloir arrêter les conneries? hé ben c'est le premier truc qu'elle te sortira à chaque engueulade : "ouaaaaais, avant je me souviens, tu me faisais un p'tit cadeau chaque mois, maintenant c'est fini tu m'aimes pus, etc etc". 
Ne jamais, JAMAIS offrir à une gonzesse le moindre motif de récrimination : elle en trouvera bien assez toute seule.
*3.* Ca te fera économiser des thunes pour t'acheter de la bière, des chips et un abonnement télé à une chaine sportive.

Deuxième conseil de professionnel du romantisme : trouve des cadeaux in-at-ten-dus!
Une bague, un resto, des fleurs, un bon p'tit coup cinoche?
Naaaaaaaaan! C'est téléphoné ça!
Elle va en avoir marre dans 3 semaines, faudra pas venir chialer hein!
Faut la surprendre, et surtout, SURTOUT (et c'est là que j'en arrive à mon dernier conseil) : 

Il faut que tes cadeaux soient UTILES. 
Fais le tour de son appartement, et regarde tout ce qui peut lui manquer dans sa petite vie de tous les jours : tu trouveras forcément une chouette idée de cadeau bien pratique et iousefoule! 
Exemples faciles :
- A-t-elle des verres à Ricard? ©
- Manque-t-elle d'un distributeur de canettes dans son frigo?
- Es-tu sûr qu'elle a assez de chouettes éponges bicolores pour faire sa vaisselle?
- Du Paic citron© alors? 
- Non? Et des gants roses pour nettoyer les toilettes, elle en a?

Et voilà! 
En fouillant bien (et surtout, en prenant bien soin de te mettre à sa place : il faut "penser gonzesse" sans tomber dans le cliché, c'est là toute la subtilité) tu trouveras une foultitude d'idées cadeaux que tous tes amis t'envieront! 


Allez, à bientôt pour des nouveaux conseils de votre ami Bobby dans le prochain fil de notre copain Youyou (es-tu bien sûr d'être hétérosexuel, d'ailleurs?) : "Trouvez une idée pour que je récupère ma meuf". 









Bassman a dit:


> Je crois savoir que cette année il offre a sa dulcinée une scie circulaire Black & Decker©


Non, cette année, je vais lui offrir de la ficelle : il m'en manquait pour attacher un truc à un autre truc l'autre jour. Cette année, je vais faire un carton.


----------



## youyou54 (8 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez, à bientôt pour des nouveaux conseils de votre ami Bobby dans le prochain fil de notre copain Youyou (es-tu bien sûr d'être hétérosexuel, d'ailleurs?) : "Trouvez une idée pour que je récupère ma meuf".



Je suis pas expert en la matière mais bon je ne suis pas sûr que ne pas offrir de scies circulaires ou tout autre outil de bricolage à sa copine signifie forcément être gay


----------



## youyou54 (8 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tu peux même organiser des tas de choses ou cadeaux pas cher mais EXTRA-ordinaires, Faire dans l'EXCEPTIONNEL , le merveilleux l'inhabituel
> L'important c'est que ca lui fasse plaisir et que vous soyez contents
> Personnellement je conseille de prévoir grasse mat câline prolongée le 18



Bah voilà c'est tout à fait ça que j'aimerais mais c'est pas si évident que cela et je n'ai pas énormément de temps pour faire les magasins d'autant plus que j'ai horreur de ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> La réponse est toute trouvée; offre-lui un jaipatoukompri en plastique gonflable.



Celui qui a la queue qui bouge toute seule ou celui qui est livré avec le tube de gel intime?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Je suis pas expert en la matière mais bon je ne suis pas sûr que ne pas offrir de scies circulaires ou tout autre outil de bricolage à sa copine signifie forcément être gay


C'est pas ça, c'est la consonance de ton pseudo.


----------



## Vivid (8 Février 2008)

Faut peut-être se fier à cette definition (donnée par une femme); *

Petit être superficiel, rongée par la jalousie. *Donc tout ce qui peut être superficiel et qui rendra jalouse ces copines ou plus généralement rivale, c'est à dire, uniquement du sexe feminin  


Cela est classique mais cela marche toujours; Tout ce qui brille, tout ce qui pue (parfum), tout ce qui lui fait croire à une ascencion sociale, voiture... trés bourgeoise la femme adore tout ceci. (et PAF!) 

bye bye..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> ... tout ce qui peut être superficiel et qui rendra jalouse ces copines ou plus généralement rivale...



Un PATOCH'®!!!

:style: :style: :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> Cela est classique mais cela marche toujours; Tout ce qui brille, tout ce qui pue (parfum), tout ce qui lui fait croire à une ascencion sociale, voiture... trés bourgeoise la femme adore tout ceci. (et PAF!)



Je crois que tu confonds avec Carla Bruni


----------



## xanadu (8 Février 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> .........mais drôle
> // mais c'était la fermeture assurée, on atteignait d'emblée le point G.


Tu voulais sûrement dire " *g .* "   
Bonne journée


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il faut que tes cadeaux soient UTILES.



Mais mon bon Bobby, tu ne comprends rien au femmes. C'est FUTILE qu'il fallait dire...


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2008)

En fait, bobby vit avec un homme, mais il ne s'en est pas encore aperçu. Chuuuuuuut.


----------



## Vivid (8 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je crois que tu confonds avec Carla Bruni



pour ce modéle, tu rajoute le mot 'cher' à tout ce que j'ai ecrit, tout ce qui est *cher* est qui brille... ect ect


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2008)

Coucou
Tout d'abord un petit bravo pour le magnifique apport de bobbynountchak
Pratique, concret , sensible , efficace
note technique
On peut moduler , faut pas le prendre au mot ( maux)
c'est à dire que tu peux remplacer par exemple 
Paic citron©  par un generique au veritable extrait de fumet de  _"cédubonkipue"_
Ca a l'avantage de pouvoir acheter plus de trucs en dépensant moins 

un détail


bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non, cette année, je vais lui offrir de la ficelle : il m'en manquait pour attacher un truc à un autre truc l'autre jour. Cette année, je vais faire un carton.


Qu'un seul carton?
Tu lui laisses tout le reste?

back to youyou54


youyou54 a dit:


> Bah voilà c'est tout à fait ça que j'aimerais mais c'est pas si évident que cela et je n'ai pas énormément de temps pour faire les magasins d'autant plus que j'ai horreur de ça.


Alala encore un aliené de la sociéte de cons -ommation

Il ne s'agit pas d'acheter plein de trucs ( pour satisfaire le coté " Ail âme juste une materieul geurle")
Mais de réussir l'évenement
Et ca encore une fois ce n'est pas qu'une question de  shopping ou de budget mais d'esprit

Je te donne un exemple
Des membres de ma famille voulait célébrer un anniversaire de mariage heureux ( et oui ca arrive encore)
La famille réfléchit : cadeau pour lui , pour elle , bon restau , places de spectacle et tout ce genre de trucs . 
Boooof la famille trouvait ca pas mal mais rien de spécial. Or il fallait que ce soit special
Ils se sont organisés pour faire un truc special, unique.
 (qui accessoirement leur a couté beaucoup moins cher qu'une célébraton dans la norme)
Sachant que le couple  aimait un panorama précis ,la famille y a monté un repas complet avec table nappe vaissellerie  chandelles etc , ils sont allés chercher le couple leur ont bandé les yeux et enlevé les bandeaux une fois les 2 assis face au spectaculaire panorama.
Des années après le couple en parle encore avec une joyeuse étincelle dans l'oeil.

tu saisis?
Trouves des idées  plus que de banals objets
Ca peut etre n'importe quoi à condition de taper juste
louer une calèche  avec cocher en habit historique
( beaucoup plus unique que la banale limousine de 20 metres) 

Partager du champagne , banal , mais on peut transformer ca en truc unique
 par exemple boire ce champagne  au coucher de soleil en plein ciel dans une Montgolfière ca l'est beaucoup moins.

Si elle est branchée bouffe
Un plan marrant (un peu cher):
en prévenant à l'avance plusieurs restaurants , une tournée de plusieurs restaus
Apero dans l'un , départ vers un autre pour l'entrée , après aller à un autre pour le premier plat , après aller à un autre pour un 2 è plat etc etc
( les restaurateurs n'ont rien contre ils trouvent plutôt sympas et jouent le jeu

etc etc

Des idées il y en a mille
Et ainsi non seulement tu fais un truc unique mais tu évites le plan " trouver plein de cadeaux" ce qui te rebute
T'en offres quand même... mais dans le cadre de l'événement unique
Et d'ailleurs vu  le contexte si tu te goures de cadeaux ca passera beaucoup mieux qu'une simple soirée  centrée sur le  déballage  de cadeaux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Si elle est branchée bouffe



... Elle finira énorme et bouffie! ...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Février 2008)

Mon cher petit youyou.

Je ne rajouterai pas de conseils existentiels avisés sur l'opportunité de célébrer votre rencontre à un rythme effréné, comme tu le fais. Ce n'est pas bon. Elle s'en lassera, tu t'en lasseras, ou, pire encore, son cycle menstruel finira par se dérégler pour culminer pile-poil au moment de la date fatidique. Pas bon.

En revanche, et puisque vous en êtes à huit mois de rencontres, il me semble opportun de t'amener vers la voie de la sagesse.
Huit mois, ça commence à être long. Pour Carla B., c'est même déjà la fin des aventures, en général.
Car en huit mois, la passion des corps s'apaise et la baise en patit.

Le temps est donc venu pour toi de pimenter vos jeux. Re-sortir du plumard dans lequel vous vous êtes installés depuis quelque temps parce que le canapé est inconfortable et le tapis râpe les fesses ne suffira pas longtemps.
Le temps arrive donc de l'accessoire, qui est tout sauf futile.

Commence donc par des bouquins. Y'a le choix. A toi de voir. Des à lire à deux et à voix haute, pas des à bouquiner les nuits où l'autre est absent.
Ou des jeux. Y'en a pléthore, des jeux.

Mais pas de sextoy, hein. Pas encore. Y'a le temps.

Pense-z-y, fils. Faut voir loin.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Elle finira énorme et bouffie! ...


Clair.

Faut pas les encourager dans leurs penchants honteux.
Pas bon, ça.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> pire encore, son cycle menstruel finira par se dérégler pour culminer pile-poil au moment de la date fatidique. Pas bon.




Alors ça, j'y avais pensé aussi, mais j'avais pas trouvé comment l'dire. 

Comme quoi il est toujours bon d'être conseillé par PLUSIEURS spécialistes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2008)

parfois certaines finissent même par avoir le cycle qui dure 6 mois...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors ça, j'y avais pensé aussi, mais j'avais pas trouvé comment l'dire.



Quand y'a un truc que t'arrives pas à dire, hésite pas, chuis là pour ça, ma pustule chérie.


Sinon, mon petit youyou, tu peux aussi me faire crier un truc carrément chouette à ta place. Je fais ça très bien, quand je suis motivé.

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2008)

Mais mais mais... Je réalise soudain que si on essaye de résumer ce fil, c'est en fait l'histoire d'un mec qui demande conseil pour un achat cadeau en vue de combler Machine à la saint Machin ; mais probablement aussi pour ne pas tout simplement passer pour un célibataire condamné à l'onanisme ou un inverti de la même trempe ; non?...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2008)

Un inverti, c'est celui qui est devant ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2008)

un homme inverti en vaut deux... donc il peut être soit devant, soit derrière...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2008)

un homme escargot en somme


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais... Je réalise soudain que si on essaye de résumer ce fil, c'est en fait l'histoire d'un mec qui demande conseil pour un achat cadeau en vue de combler Machine à la saint Machin ; mais probablement aussi pour ne pas tout simplement passer pour un célibataire condamné à l'onanisme ou un inverti de la même trempe ; non?...



D'où le choix du titre du fil ... (?)


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2008)

Ah ouaaaaaaaaais! 

En fait, c'est un fil pour pécho! 

Bah faut pas Youyou, faut demander des conseils à Bobby si tu veux pécho facile.


----------



## capucina (8 Février 2008)

Quels cadeaux allez-vous faire a vos proches pour 14 febrier? Je ne sais pas


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Février 2008)

Un petit diner en amoureux! :love: :love: 
Parfois, la présence de l'autre est suffisante, je ne veux pas tomber dans «l'anti-commercial» en disant qu'il ne faut pas la fêter ou qu'il y a d'autres occasions pour ça, mais quand on est étudiant et que la personne chère vit à plus de 500km, parfois peu de choses suffisent...

C'était le point de vue d'un berrichon loin de sa bordelaise...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Alors ... là.



> Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 14h26
> Effectue une recherche sur les forums  @  14h26


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Alors ... là.



heu... là quoi?:mouais:


----------



## benjamin (8 Février 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> heu... là quoi?:mouais:


Parce que. 
On va voir si les conseils prodigués à youyou ont bien pris. 
JPTK, tu peux revenir, dis.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2008)

Devine...


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Parce que.
> On va voir si les conseils prodigués à youyou ont bien pris.
> JPTK, tu peux revenir, dis.



Un 1er orgasme comme cadeau ?

J'ai bon ou j'ai pas compris ton post  

*SAINT-VALENTIN*



*NOËL*


ps : vous avez vu comme je suis dans les ptits papiers du BOSS ?? La délation des sans-papiers sur Macg ça paye !!


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Quels cadeaux allez-vous faire a vos proches pour 14 febrier? Je ne sais pas




Plus sérieusement, en fébrier fait ce qu'il te blait.


----------



## elKBron (8 Février 2008)

des trous de gruyère...



comment ???



ah on me souffle à l'oreille que le gruyère n'a pas de trou... bon ben euh... pas mieux


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2008)

Moi quand j'ai un doute ou besoin d'un super méga conseil qui déchire sa reum', je demande à mon Bobby. :love: :love:



_c'était un message de l'association des amis de Bobbynoun-noun_


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2008)

Y'a une odeur de déjà vu dans ce fil.


Bobby, au boulot !!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, en fébrier fait ce qu'il te blait.


Ah nan, ça c'est en bai!


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'a une odeur de déjà vu dans ce fil.
> (...)


Faut concaténer tous les fils... :style:


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan, ça c'est en bai!



Mais y a un truc que je comprends pas, le type il demande quels cadeaux on va faire à nos proches... mais la st-valentin on fait des cadeaux qu'à ceux avec qui on a des rapports non ? Sexuels j'entends ? Non c'est pas ça ?? C'est Noël alors ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Quels cadeaux allez-vous faire a *vos proches* pour 14 febrier? Je ne sais pas



Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir un harem !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour la Saint Valentin, Apple te propose un iPod rose.
> 
> Parce que le rose c'est pour les filles et que un iPod c'est super pour écouter sa musique tout en faisant le ménage grâce aux cadeaux des années précédentes.
> 
> Vous croyez qu'ils en feront un pour la fête des grand-mères ?



Jaune pipi?





:rateau:


----------



## jugnin (8 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais y a un truc que je comprends pas, le type il demande quels cadeaux on va faire à nos proches... mais la st-valentin on fait des cadeaux qu'à ceux avec qui on a des rapports non ? Sexuels j'entends ? Non c'est pas ça ?? C'est Noël alors ???



Et alors ? T'as pas de _relations de proche intimité_ avec tes proches ? S'pèce de hazbine, va.


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Jaune pipi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec une iSkin ?!...


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et alors ? T'as pas de _relations de proche intimité_ avec tes proches ? S'pèce de hazbine, va.



Bah si mais pas tous quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez qu'ils en feront un pour la fête des grand-mères ?



Avec une seule musique d'André Rieu, en boucle et dédiée à Alzheimer  : le plaisir de l'instant intact à chaque écoute


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec une iSkin ?!...


Je préconise plutot ce modèle.


----------



## mado (8 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut concaténer tous les fils... :style:



Yep ! Vive les pelotes


----------



## Nobody (8 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Yep ! Vive les pelotes



Comment ils disent déjà?

Ah oui:

Je plussoie.

Voilà: offrez des pelotes.


----------



## elKBron (8 Février 2008)

peloter le 14 fevrier ? plutot banal comme cadeau ...


----------



## Nobody (8 Février 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> peloter le 14 fevrier ? plutot banal comme cadeau ...



Ah mais non! Au diable les varices. Il s'agit plutôt (ouaf) d'une bonne habitude à prendre. Offrez-en tous les jours nom de Dieu!


----------



## mado (8 Février 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> peloter le 14 fevrier ? plutot banal comme cadeau ...



Ouaip. C'est comme les rillettes. A chacun ses valeurs. 


J'avoue, j'aime bien la banalité parfois.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2008)

Et pourquoi pas se faire peloter avec des rillettes? :love:


----------



## anntraxh (8 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Comment ils disent déjà?
> 
> Ah oui:
> 
> ...


ouaissssssssss :love::love::love::love::love::love:

je plusplussoie ! 

Offrez des pelotes ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2008)

C'est Amok qui va être content 



Moi j'ai prévu de lui offrir une rupture, comme ça,  si elle pleure pour me garder ben elle m'aura moi comme cadeau, et sinon, c'est vraiment qu'elle méritait pas de cadeau. 

Sinon j'avais pensé a une table de repassage, mais faut que j'en parle a Bobby d'abord


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Quels cadeaux allez-vous faire a vos proches pour 14 febrier? Je ne sais pas



Alors, moi non plus 

Ce d'autant plus que je n'ai pas de proches

Je pensais en louer 

J'ai donc trouvé une agence de location de proches, avec un riche catalogue.

J'ai du mal à faire mon choix entre les proches proches (plutôt familiers) et les proches un peu éloignés (donc, assez réservés)

Mais j'hésite aussi sur les cadeaux. Qu'offrir à un proche proche sans risquer de mettre en péril sa proximité ? Quel cadeau choisir pour un proche éloigné, sans abolir la distance qui est de mise ?

La question est complexe. Avec ses aspects économiques, métaphysiques et géographiques


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Quels cadeaux allez-vous faire a vos proches pour 14 febrier?



Ma présence.


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2008)

Rien. Ou alors je vais *me* faire un beau cadeau.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

N'empêche, vous allez dire que je pointe toujours la médiocrité, mais faut quand même être atteint gravement pour espérer trouver une idée de cadeau ici. Pour deux bonnes raisons : c'est pas dans le magma mononeuronal moyen du coin qu'on va trouver une huître perlière. Et ensuite, j'imagine la gueule du mec, le sourire aussi benêt que radieux (généralement, ça va de pair de toutes façons) avec dans sa poche le cadeau de la mort pour sa copine, idée qu'il a été incapable de trouver par lui-même et qu'il est tout fier de s'être fait conseiller sur un forum informatique&#8230; Mais attention, hein ? Pas un forum de djiques à la con, hein ? Un truc top-classe : un forum avec l'élite ! les maquiouzeurs. 

Imagine un peu.

T'façon, c'te conne, si elle aime pas elle mangera de la soupe par le nez pour s'alimenter après&#8230;


Punaise  Achetez vous une vie, merde !


----------



## Vivid (8 Février 2008)

on ne peut être au four et au moulin, être au top, que dis-je, au sumum de l'élite informatique et avoir ce genre d'idées saugrenues.. des cadeaux :mouais:

d'ailleur rien que pour ca (Mac User) elles devraient être reconaissante et ainsi nous [SIZE=-1]dégrevés [/SIZE]de ces basseses purement commerciales.. pfffffffff vade retro  ksssssss kssssssss


----------



## kisbizz (8 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> Faut peut-être se fier à cette definition (donnée par une femme); *
> 
> Petit être superficiel, rongée par la jalousie. *Donc tout ce qui peut être superficiel et qui rendra jalouse ces copines ou plus généralement* sa rivale,* c'est à dire, uniquement du sexe feminin
> 
> bye bye..




tiens !!! 

une raison de plus de vouloir ma bague    

ben oui pourquoi pas une bague tiffany ? :love: 




ps: 


ZRXolivier a dit:


> n'oublies pas le mousseux, choisi le pire, d'tte façon elles savent pas apprécier.



pfffff   

envoie moi un p'tit sauterne ... merci


----------



## kisbizz (8 Février 2008)

le 14 tombe un jeudi ....sa tombe bien, je vois généralement _monsieur_ tous les jeudi  : 


je vais lui offrir quoi  ?  

ben ....sais pas moi ..... moi ????


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2008)

Une ristourne?





:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2008)

Je ne suis déjà pas un cadeau, alors si je fais un cadeau, on va comparer et je ne vais pas avoir le beau rôle. Donc, il vaut mieux que je m'abstienne. 

En plus la Saint-Valentin, ça m'a toujours paru louche : qu'est-ce que c'est que ce saint qui s'occupe de nos amours ? c'est louche, ça. Alors, je l'affirme bien haut : "Cachez ce saint que je ne saurais voir".


----------



## youyou54 (9 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas ça, c'est la consonance de ton pseudo.


Ah ah j'y avais jamais pensé 
Mais c'est vrai que prononcé bizarrement ca peut faire yoouuuhouu :love:
En fait youyou c'est pour ... [faites semblant de retenir votre souffle y'a quand même un zeste de suspense] ... youssef  délire hein 



Vivid a dit:


> *Petit être superficiel, rongée par la jalousie. *Donc tout ce qui peut être superficiel et qui rendra jalouse ces copines ou plus généralement rivale, c'est à dire, uniquement du sexe feminin


Des fois quand je vois certains avec leurs voitures de Luxe (ou leur MacPro ...) je me dis que c'est pas réservé aux femmes 



pascalformac a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas d'acheter plein de trucs ( pour satisfaire le coté " Ail âme juste une materieul geurle")
> Mais de réussir l'évenement
> Et ca encore une fois ce n'est pas qu'une question de  shopping ou de budget mais d'esprit
> [...]
> ...


Bah oui dans l'idéal ce serait ça mais je suis pas sûr d'être un grand romantique ...
Surtout que en général des trucs comme ça, ça rend très bien dans les films mais ... oh et puis rien d'abord ... depuis quand on est obligé de finir ses phrases 
Et puis si je commence à m'engranger là dedans ... qu'est ce que je vais pouvoir bien inventer dans 1ans puis 2 ... mais c'est sûr que pour plus tard j'y songerais 
Ah oui et sinon félicitation ... ta femme doit être comblée 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, mon petit youyou, tu peux aussi me faire crier un truc carrément chouette à ta place. Je fais ça très bien, quand je suis motivé.:rateau:


Je ne doute pas de tes talents mais je vais quand même essayer seul pour cette fois du moins mais envoie moi ton CV par MP on ne sait jamais ... 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> un homme inverti en vaut deux... donc il peut être soit devant, soit derrière...


Et d'ailleurs il vaut mieux être celui de derrière :rateau:



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ouaaaaaaaaais!
> En fait, c'est un fil pour pécho!
> Bah faut pas Youyou, faut demander des conseils à Bobby si tu veux pécho facile.


Merde ... j'suis grillé :rateau:
Bobby envois moi aussi ton CV


PS: tiens il va quand même falloir que je me trouve un avatar ...
J'en ai un génial animé qui va vous scotcher ... un modo peut il me permettre de mettre un gif animé ? sviouplait :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Février 2008)

C'est vrai que chercher une idée comme ça sur un forum informatique...  

Tiens, j'ai une idée de cadeau : un Mac   !


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> N'empêche, vous allez dire que je pointe toujours la médiocrité











BackCat a dit:


> mais faut quand même être atteint gravement pour espérer trouver une idée de cadeau ici.


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> N'empêche, vous allez dire que je pointe toujours la médiocrité, mais faut quand même être atteint gravement pour espérer trouver une idée de cadeau ici.



Atteint d'optimisme, seulement d'optimisme, c'est pas toujous un défaut


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bah oui dans l'idéal ce serait ça mais je suis pas sûr d'être un grand romantique ...
> Surtout que en général des trucs comme ça, ça rend très bien dans les films mais .


Sans être romantique il ne s'agit pas de faire comme dans les films mais de faire votre film ( ou le tien ou le sien, si possible le même)




> .. oh et puis rien d'abord ... depuis quand on est obligé de finir ses phrases


Ah ben tiens idée
tu veux pas finir les phrases?
Et bien retournes la chose  et... fais en un theme de soirée
Une règle de jeu pour la soirée 
tu peux même pousser plus loin : soirée sans paroles !
( tout par ecrit ou plus rigolo, uniquement  le language de vos corps en chaleur, soirée torride garantie ou mega dispute  )



> Et puis si je commence à m'engranger là dedans ... qu'est ce que je vais pouvoir bien inventer dans 1ans puis 2 ... mais c'est sûr que pour plus tard j'y songerais


si ta copine t'en laisse le temps....
 


> Ah oui et sinon félicitation ... ta femme doit être comblée


je recommande de combler au mastic de maconnerie ou mieux au béton à prise rapide
( éviter le platre de Paris , trop friable)


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux même pousser plus loin : soirée sans paroles !
> ( tout par ecrit ou plus rigolo, uniquement  le language de vos corps en chaleur, soirée torride garantie ou mega dispute  )





Hé bé...

T'as la dalle, toi, en ce moment hein?


----------



## Vivid (9 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Des fois quand je vois certains avec leurs voitures de Luxe (ou leur MacPro ...) je me dis que c'est pas réservé aux femmes



cela doit être leur part 'feminin', mal équilibrée.


----------



## Vivid (9 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> le 14 tombe un jeudi ....sa tombe bien, je vois généralement _monsieur_ tous les jeudi  :
> 
> 
> je vais lui offrir quoi  ?
> ...



le meilleur de toi même  !!!  et rien de la world compagnie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Atteint d'optimisme, seulement d'optimisme, c'est pas toujous un défaut


Faut pas confondre optimisme avec fainéantise et incapacité créative. Si tous les imbéciles étaient des imbéciles heureux, on passerait son temps à se foutre des optimistes, justement.

La St Valentin, c'est une connerie mercantile. J'en connais un rayon, j'en invente 1 par mois à moindre échelle&#8230; Après c'est à chacun de savoir en son for intérieur s'il faut se prêter au jeu ou pas. Je trouve particulièrement contradictoire et idiot de faire semblant de s'y prêter. Si on est amoureux, on sait quoi offrir. Si on demande quoi offrir sur un forum informatique, c'est juste parce que si on trouve rien, on n'est pas prêt de retirer un coup un jour. Faut vraiment être un crève la faim&#8230; 

Ça, c'est un coup à se retrouver après 10 ans de pignole obligé de faire comme jptk et de poser à moitié à poil dans autoportrait en espérant que le ciment va finir par prendre !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé bé...
> 
> T'as la dalle, toi, en ce moment hein?


bien vu, j'ai faim 
et je vais... manger  

-
ceci dit 
les jeux dans une relation c'est sympa marrant voire indispensable
maintenant si on prefère le plan   ciné + pizza +offrir au dessert  le pendentif  choisi par la vendeuse  avant de s'atteler à une rapide galippette, c'est affaire de choix.
Moi ca me ferait fuir mais chacun son truc


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça, c'est un coup à se retrouver après 10 ans de pignole obligé de faire comme jptk et de poser à moitié à poil dans autoportrait en espérant que le ciment va finir par prendre !



Hè attends tu dis ça mais ça prend bien hein, surtout les moins de 16 ans et les trentenaires, entre les deux aussi, j'ai déjà pécho ici y a de la bonnasse quand même en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De toute façon j'ai toujours su parler aux femmes, soit en montrant mon cul soit en faisant des poaimes


----------



## youyou54 (9 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Sans être romantique il ne s'agit pas de faire comme dans les films mais de faire votre film ( ou le tien ou le sien, si possible le même)
> Ah ben tiens idée
> tu veux pas finir les phrases?
> Et bien retournes la chose  et... fais en un theme de soirée
> ...



Trop fort l'idée de la soirée sans paroles


----------



## Craquounette (9 Février 2008)

Un cadeau pr le 14 ? Je vais manger avec 2 copines, ça lui fera une soirée de tranquille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Ah ben dis tout de suite que c'était pas le bon jour


----------



## giga64 (9 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Quels cadeaux allez-vous faire a vos proches pour 14 febrier? Je ne sais pas


 
Hein, non, mais, tu l'as pas bien regardé mon avatar ?!?


----------



## youyou54 (9 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Quels cadeaux allez-vous faire a vos proches pour 14 febrier? Je ne sais pas


Le 14 Fe*b*rier je t'avoue que je sais pas non plus



benjamin a dit:


> Parce que.
> On va voir si les conseils prodigués à youyou ont bien pris.
> JPTK, tu peux revenir, dis.


Vous savez ... je crois que je suis le seul à n'avoir pas vu son conseil ... C'est quand même con je suis revenu qu'après qu'il ait été supprimé :mouais:
J'espère que c'était pas le truc de la mort qui tue et que ma vie aurait pu en être bouleversée tant le bon sens émanait de sa réplique dont la pertinence n'eut d'égale que sa brièveté :rateau:
Merde ça recommence... Des fois je me fais peur :casse:



Bassman a dit:


> Y'a une odeur de déjà vu dans ce fil.
> Bobby, au boulot !!





Bassman a dit:


> Sinon j'avais pensé a une table de repassage, mais faut que j'en parle a Bobby d'abord


Sacré réputation ce Bobby ...



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais y a un truc que je comprends pas, le type il demande quels cadeaux on va faire à nos proches... mais la st-valentin on fait des cadeaux qu'à ceux avec qui on a des rapports non ? Sexuels j'entends ? Non c'est pas ça ?? C'est Noël alors ???


Hum ... tu me donnes des idées dégoutantes :rateau:



BackCat a dit:


> N'empêche, vous allez dire que je pointe toujours la médiocrité, mais faut quand même être atteint gravement pour espérer trouver une idée de cadeau ici.
> Punaise  Achetez vous une vie, merde


Ouarf  c'est la charité qui se moque de l'hopital
C'est quand même pas moi qui suis modo ici :rateau:
Nan pas taper ... pas taper :casse:



Luc G a dit:


> Je ne suis déjà pas un cadeau, alors si je fais un cadeau, on va comparer et je ne vais pas avoir le beau rôle. Donc, il vaut mieux que je m'abstienne.


Mine de rien c'est une des phrases les plus censées du topic.
J'vais y réfléchir aussi car moi non plus je suis pas un cadeau alors faut que je fasse gaffe :rateau:



PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est vrai que chercher une idée comme ça sur un forum informatique...
> Tiens, j'ai une idée de cadeau : un Mac   !


Bin voilà c'est malin mon banquier vient de faire une attaque ...



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Hè attends tu dis ça mais ça prend bien hein, surtout les moins de 16 ans et les trentenaires, entre les deux aussi, j'ai déjà pécho ici y a de la bonnasse quand même en plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel poête ... ca me laisse réveur


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

mouais gaffe
ca, ca ne marche que si votre relation est bonne, que vous  vous inventez des jeux souvent et que  vous connaissiez bien la personne en face
( or ta demande sur le fil laisse planer un certain flou là dessus
sinon t'aurais pas vraiment besoin d'aide, tu aurais tout simplement  trouvé tout seul en la cotoyant )


----------



## dool (9 Février 2008)

Merci les filles, vous êtes extras !


----------



## youyou54 (9 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mouais gaffe
> ca, ca ne marche que si votre relation est bonne, que vous  vous inventez des jeux souvent et que  vous connaissiez bien la personne en face
> ( or ta demande sur le fil laisse planer un certain flou là dessus
> sinon t'aurais pas vraiment besoin d'aide, tu aurais tout simplement  trouvé tout seul en la cotoyant )



Roooo ... bah si 
D'ailleurs je vous ai pas attendu pour acheter des petits trucs romantiques. J'ai passé au moins deux heures dans les petits magasins style Rejan et rien que ça c'est une prouesse de ma part. J'ai des tas de trucs il faudrait que je vous poste les photos  

J'ai aussi pas mal d'idées ... certaines pour des cadeaux utiles comme un portable mobicarte car le sien est bousillé et d'autres plus futiles comme un petit pendentif (car je ne lui en ai pas encore offert un depuis qu'on se connait) ...

Le truc c'est que l'union fait la force comme on dit et que vous pouvez me donner des idées que je n'avais pas eu d'autant plus je pense que certains ont bien plus d'expérience que moi qui suis encore jeune con débutant de la première averse .

D'ailleurs c'est le cas vous m'avez donnés pas mal d'idées alors j'ai pas à me plaindre 
Un petit regret toutefois ... il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de participation féminine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> J'ai des tas de trucs il faudrait que je vous poste les photos



Le web réalité en quelque sorte


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Roooo ... bah si
> D'ailleurs je vous ai pas attendu pour acheter des petits trucs romantiques


encore heureux


> J'ai aussi pas mal d'idées


donc ce qui est dit au début


> Je me foire toujours sur les cadeaux


est limite faux
et ca


> alors j'aimerai un peu d'aide de votre part les filles
> Quel est le plus beau cadeau que je pourrais vous offrir ?


plus ca


> Un petit regret toutefois ... il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de participation féminine


me laisse penser que t'auras aucun problème de _tchatche  gazouilleuse à gazelles_  en cas de _ changements_
 


ps 
à propos de ca


> je pense que certains ont bien plus d'expérience que moi qui suis encore jeune con débutant de la première averse .


fais toi un cadeau
Achete toi un parapluie,  
  non 2 un grand et un petit
Et là 2 stratégies 
le grand pour sorties divers dont amicales
Tu seras percu comme quelqu'un qui pense aux détails afin que pas une goutte n'atteigne la personne avec toi

le petit pour sorties à flirt potentiel, la petite taille oblige l'autre à  être très près , mais alors très très près....
Et de là.....


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> ...vous m'avez donnés pas mal d'idées alors j'ai pas à me plaindre
> Un petit regret toutefois ... il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de participation féminine.


Tu as appris quelque chose : on ne peut pas compter sur les gonzesses.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Tu as appris quelque chose : on ne peut pas compter sur les gonzesses.


c'est faux 
Faire sa compta  en posant le cahier de comptes  sur une gonzesse est un vrai bonheur


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est faux
> Faire sa compta  en posant le cahier de comptes  sur une gonzesse est un vrai bonheur



En faisant les retenues sur les grains de beauté ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

hmmm
 dans ces cas là tu sais la retenue n'est pas de mise

( enfin à part la retenue sur ses revenus...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( enfin à part la retenue sur ses revenus...)



Certes, c'est une question d'équilibre _budgétaire_  




			
				youyou54 a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est que *l'union* fait la force comme on dit



En voilà une bonne idée ! Propose lui le mariage !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certes, c'est une question d'équilibre _budgétaire_


et de méthode comptable!
comptabilité en partie double  ( ou a contre parties).

Par ailleurs les réunions explicatives sont  en direct live et les curiosités explicables de moultes manières ( voire pardonnables si on a prévu une longue plage de temps dédié)

La main délicatement posée sur le cou de l'experte comptable, un doux sourire aux lèvres on comence  par sussurer
_" Chériiie , une petite question,  c'est quoi cette ligne là ...  Prada 1253 ?"_
et on attend....


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> La main délicatement posée sur le cou de l'experte comptable, un doux sourire aux lèvres on comence  par sussurer
> _" Chériiie , une petite question,  c'est quoi cette ligne là ...  Prada 1253 ?"_
> et on attend....



C'est bien là que le bas blesse car une réponse claire peut-être longue à venir avant que la main ne soit prise de crampes. Toutefois la justification de ce manque de tenue dans les comptes, de ce délassement inattendu des cordons de la bourse, à défaut d'être trouvée, peut se voir transformée, dans un retournement de situation, en une proposition énergique de redresser les comptes dans les jours qui suivent


----------



## kisbizz (9 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Un petit regret toutefois ... il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de participation féminine.



et mon idée de la bague tiffany ????    


D'ailleurs, les filles , vous avez une idée de comment faire pour  l'obtenir ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est bien là que le bas blesse car une réponse claire peut-être longue à venir avant que la main ne soit prise de crampes. Toutefois la justification de ce manque de tenue dans les comptes, de ce délassement inattendu des cordons de la bourse, à défaut d'être trouvée, peut se voir transformée, dans un retournement de situation, en une proposition énergique de redresser les comptes dans les jours qui suivent


Nan nan Le coup du bas qui blesse c'est 3 lignes plus bas
Dior 321, 58 &#8364;

et là c'est selon humeur et contexte
-M'enfin , je t'en ai déjà parlé , c'est pour ce diner avec Shpountz , tu sais bien , c'est un de nos gros budgets et j'ai plus rien à me mettre, d'ailleurs faut aussi que je trouve des chaussures et je suis débordée overbouquaide, je sais pas comment je vais faire 
-moi : certes mais alors, mon ange  pourquoi sur ta carte perso?
- Oh une simple erreur j'ai dû  confondre  les platinium, j'arrangerai ca Lundi avec Bronchard il m'adore depuis que je lui ai présenté Véro
ou encore
-Mais c'est pour toi mon cheri , notre anniversaire
-Hein? Quel anniversaire?
- tous pareils , mais voyons , nos 4 mois 6 jours !
-M'enfin ca fait 6 ans qu'on  vit ensemble 
-  mais tu parles compta , moi aussi ,  4 mois 6 jours c'est l'anniv de notre dernier gros découvert . Tu as déjà oublié?Tu es A-do-ra-ble. Dis...t'as pas envie qu'on refasse une brouette javanaise avant le diner?  Non?  Mais fais pas cette tête. Tu preferes le trapèze sénagalais? quoi tu veux que... Ah non ...Pas ca ... Si? vraiment? Vraiment vraiment? Bon alors , d'accord , parce que c'est toi ,mais lache donc ces facturettes! Quoi encore un coiffeur?
T'as bien vu , Maxence m'a completement loupée. Comment ca t'avais pas remarqué. C'est bien simple c'est comme si j'étais invisible et maintenant Mossieur râle pour une petite tenue  en soldes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Nan nan Le coup du bas qui blesse c'est 3 lignes plus bas
> Dior 321, 58 
> 
> et là c'est selon humeur et contexte
> ...



Variante:

quoi! comment se faisse? c'est la banque qui déconne. Mais si mon amuuuuur, tu sais bien, cet ensemble, ça fait longtemps que je l'ai... pfiou, au moins 1 an!, 1 mois? tu crois? ha oui, t'as raison c'était le semaine dernière.:rose:  Tu veux quoi pour ton anniv? hein


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Pour la Saint Valentin : divorcez.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Pour la Saint Valentin : divorcez.


Voilà une bonne idée!

En fait youyou tu peux tout combiner en une fois
tu bookes 2 aller-retour Las Vegas
Voyage à buts multiples

-Shoot de vie "bling bling" dans toute sa vulgarité
-cerémonie de mariage locale
puis quelques heures /jours  plus tard
-cérémonie de divorce

( c'est possible à Las Vegas , et pas de souci , valeur légale en France tout ce qu'il y a  de virtuelle; ca vaut rien)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Et là c'est la femme qui va râler pour la facture


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et là c'est la femme qui va râler pour la facture


Pas sûr 
Car pendant que youyou raconte son voyage sur son blog... youyouette gagne le jackpot au casino ET rencontre le ténébreux séducteur Dick Saint-John ( toujours à l'affût celui là)
 et a décidé,  avant de retourner  à sa routine,  de _prendre du recul et de réfléchir sur sa vie_  avec l'aide du thérapeuthe Dick  ( qui propose une opportune  thérapie  brève dite "Bed & Breakfast- find your true inner self in 6 days and 5 nights" )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Ouarf  c'est la charité qui se moque de l'hopital
> C'est quand même pas moi qui suis modo ici :rateau:
> Nan pas taper ... pas taper :casse:


Je vois pas le rapport&#8230; 

Mais c'est pas grave  Tant que tu t'amuses&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> bonnasse quand même en plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en lisant ça, il s'est passé quelque chose d'ignoble, je crois que j'ai chopé le syndrome du Mackie...brup... vite une autre bassine :sick:


----------



## kasarus (10 Février 2008)

Ba j'ai eu le meme pb pour l'anniversaire d'une très proche (mé je me sui débrouillé tout seul, après tout c toi qui le connais) il suffit d'y penser suffisament longtemps, (à lui dans ton cas je crois) et de mettre tes sentiments (et un peu de chance ).
Et ça marchera.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Voilà une bonne idée!
> 
> En fait youyou tu peux tout combiner en une fois
> tu bookes 2 aller-retour Las Vegas
> ...




je veux pas dire mais un mariage à Las Vegas est tout ce qu'il y a de légal. Il faut faire les démarches au préalable, aller voir l'ambassade US, prendre contact avec le consulat de France local... En rentrant, on a 3 mois pour régulariser les papiers. Il n'y a pas que la bas d'ailleurs, il y a aussi une ville écossaise où c'est possible.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

tu as bien lu le fil?
on est pas là pour faire un cours de paperasserie internationale mais du concret pour dans quelques jours

on parle du 14 fevrier 2008 , pas fevrier 200*9*  
Alors des démarches  3 mois à l'avance ca risque d'etre un peu... short 

d'ailleurs  concretement , le coup de 3 mois ca se retourne
 ca peut AUSSI etre un cadeau ( virtuel et qui n'engage à pas grand chose)
Faire un petit mot avec  proposition de voyage Las Vegas dans un futur... éloigné ( d'au moins 3 mois oeuf corse)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca peut AUSSI etre un cadeau ( virtuel et qui n'engage à pas grand chose)
> Faire un petit mot avec  proposition de voyage Las Vegas dans un futur... éloigné ( d'au moins 3 mois oeuf corse)



Il me semblait plus judicieux de lui proposer la gymnastique bouddhiste appliquée au couple en 69 positions ou l'art de tenir le livre de comptabilité en toute circonstances !  Enfin, le fameux : "les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient", est plus classique. Une sorte de retour aux fondamentaux. Un petit paquet rose avec plein de belles phrases vides et d'espoirs à déguster à l'ouverture, avec si peu de franchise dedans ! Ça fait un peu bling bling mais ça peut satisfaire le temps d'un courant d'air valentinesque. L'avantage, pour l'amoureux du bling bling, c'est que à plus ou moins long terme, la rupture est assurée. Mais est-ce bien ce que veut youyou pour sa relation avec youyouette ? Pas sûr même s'il pose déjà les pions pour un échec et mat en demandant des réponses féminines ! Dans ce cas, puisque de voyage nous parlons, pourquoi ne pas tenter une inscription sur l'île de la tentation voire une enveloppe de la française des jeux si elle s'appelle Lucette ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

un bourre-pif? :rateau:
Comme ça tu cumules le cadeau, la rupture et la plainte chez les flics...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

tiens ca amène une autre idée 

tout faire à l'envers
tu commences par une rupture

Puis séances de repêchage et cadeaux


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

Dangereux, non?
Parce que si ça se trouve, une fois la rupture proposée, les vérités vont arriver... Et là, recoller les morceaux, c'est pas gagné...


----------



## jugnin (11 Février 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *MOI NON PAR CONTRE*
> Je m'amuse pas.
> 
> Tout comme toi je suppose, la vue d'une sujet à la con ressurgissant grosso modo tous les ans à la même période me fait terriblement ch°er.
> ...



Vi, t'as raison. A mon humble avis, Youyou, il fait partie d'un lobby joaillo-fleuriste. il espère susciter en nous l'envie, en nous faisant causer du sujet.

Non. D'la connerie.

C'est un peu ce que j'racontais sur la première page, finalement, l'air-de-rien-pas-sérieux. Tant que c'est prétexte à raconter des âneries, moi, l'ineptie des inconnus fraichement inscrits, ça ne me désole pas. Pas encore, parce que, hein, ça fait un brin de temps, maintenant, que je traine mes guêtres dans le coin. Pas trop souvent, mais juste assez pour m'être aperçu que le Bar, ben ouais, c'est du recommencement, beaucoup de connerie cyclique. Comment qu'ils appellent ça, les journalistes ? Des sujets marroniers, je crois. Je comprends que ça en lasse un certain nombre. Et je vais pas dire que c'est pas de ma faute, parce que je participe assez souvent à touiller cette soupe. C'est vrai qu'on pourrait renouveler l'genre, un peu. On s'est pas encore demandé ce qu'on allait offrir à nos défunts pour la toussaint, tiens. Une affaire de fleuriste, aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

devrais rappeller qu'on ne bat pas une femme? même avec ne fleur. Ou alors avec le pot.

Pascalformac, j'ai essayé de relever le niveau de ce fil où un jeune godelureau est en recherche frénétique du cadeau pour sa belle. 

Offres lui un cactus, ça lui servira entre autre à classer la comptabilité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> On s'est pas encore demandé ce qu'on allait offrir à nos défunts pour la toussaint, tiens.



Un nouvelle dalle?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dangereux, non?


Certainement 
mais pas tant que ca
Mode psy de TV 
_toute relation à l'Autre  est quelque part une aventure , une mise en danger_
(ici le truc : lègère pause - le public est bouche bée ou va pisser rechercher une roteuse ou  rameute " Mèmène! Viens voir ! on est en danger !")
_zen effet , blabla_
---
La certitude dans les relations c'est rarissime, particulierement les relations amoureuses



> Parce que si ça se trouve, une fois la rupture proposée, les vérités vont arriver... Et là, recoller les morceaux, c'est pas gagné...


Absolument !

C'est donc un cadeau multiple !

On s'offre ainsi 
-une  fenêtre de décrystalisation stendhalienne express car on le sait amour et vérités ne font pas toujours bon ménage
 après le speed dating , le speed spliting 
(faut que je dépose le concept ca peut faire un carton, si tu veux on deale ensemble , tu filmes les séances  et tu les vends , soit aux cobayes soit à une trash TV ou autres videos gags   )

-une psychotherapie de couple  es " psychodrame-jeu de rôle "  plus tôt et moins chère  que ce qui pourrait arriver si  chaque année on poste " que offrir?"....


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

On tient un truc. 
On fait sponsoriser ça par Kleenex et Urgo et on s'en fout plein les poches


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un nouvelle dalle?



t'as faim?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On tient un truc.


ouais coco je le sens bien 
_your people call my people and  we'll do lunch_
(équivalent de la phrase show biz classique  " on s'appelle un d'ces 4 pour en reparler"



> On fait sponsoriser ça par Kleenex et Urgo et on s'en fout plein les poches


oui pour le sponsoring 
non pour la suite
C'est pas une affaire d'argent ou d'éthique
Mais d'élègance
Bourrer nos poches de kleenex et d'urgo ca deformerait nos tenues de requins ( Armani?)


----------



## NED (11 Février 2008)

Idée cadeau :
La clef usb bijou Swarovski ! c'est mimi et utile :
*ICI*


----------



## jugnin (11 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est pas une affaire d'argent ou d'éthique
> Mais d'élègance



...donc c'est quelque part un problème _diététhique,_ quoi...

-->x


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouais coco je le sens bien
> _your people call my people and  we'll do lunch_
> (équivalent de la phrase show biz classique  " on s'appelle un d'ces 4 pour en reparler"
> 
> ...



Ah mais moi je suis vénal, je ne fais ça que pour le fric. Rien à fout' de l'élégance


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais moi je suis vénal, je ne fais ça que pour le fric. Rien à fout' de l'élégance


ca se discute ...
  

( tu me l'as amenée sur un plateau celle là, merci)

(et hop , je sors)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca se discute ...
> 
> 
> ( tu me l'as amenée sur un plateau celle là, merci)
> ...



Ah non, c'est mon choix...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

ici je pencherai pour tournez manèges ...
(voire retournez vous, ménages)


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Idée cadeau :
> La clef usb bijou Swarovski ! c'est mimi et utile :
> *ICI*



Ouah, c'est bon, ça.
T'as vu, la clé est du coté qui est attaché à la chaine, donc au cou.
Donc tu peux imaginer les jeux rigolos qui vont avec.
Le porteur obligé de se mettre à genou devant la machine, s'il ne veut pas l'ôter...

"Machine, voulez-vous bien passer sous la table, que je vous transfère mes notes dans votre clé usb..."


----------



## kisbizz (11 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> "Machine, voulez-vous bien passer sous la table, que je vous transfère mes notes dans votre clé usb..."




et  ça contient  quoi ces notes ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

mais c'est évident !
 des listes de shopping !


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde
> Alors en fait j'aurai besoin de votre aide et surtout celles des filles ...
> La semaine prochaine j'ai trois anniversaires à souhaiter ... et sur ces trois anniversaires, trois sont pour la même petite femme
> Le 14 c'est la saint-valentin, le 16 c'est nos huits mois ensemble et le 17 c'est son anniversaire ...
> ...


Mouhahahaa, elle est énorme celle-là. Parce qu'on est des gueuzesses, on va savoir te dire quoi offrir à ta gueuzesse.
Mais je sais pas qui c'est ta nana, comment veux-tu que je t'aide ? Par hormones interposées ? Intéressant...
Apprenez mon cher que comme tout homme, chaque femme est différente, et qu'il n'existe malheutreusement aucun mode d'emploi.
Prenons exemple d'une femme délicieuse, divine, romantique...euh...moi. 
La saint valentin, ça me lourde, le dernier qui m'a fait le coup, c'était y a belle lurette, il s'est pris son cadeau en travers de la tronche.
L'anniversaire des 3 mois, 6 mois et autres gaudrioles, je trouve ça ridicule et je m'en tape le cucu par terre. Une fois par an, c'est bien suffisant, et encore faut-il qu'il y ait eu épousailles avant. D'façon, ça tombe toujours le soir où t'as beaucoup bossé, t'es crevée, t'as tes raniutes, et t'as complètement zappé. T'as pas l'air fineaude quand l'autre t'offre le super cadeau qui tchue et que toi, il te reste plus qu'à faire un épilation express et sortir la panoplie de Marie-la-pouffe de derrière le radiateur pour tenter de lui faire oublier que toi t'as rien. 
L'anniversaire, là c'est pas pareil. J'aime bien les cadeaux. Et le must, en prévenant un minimum, c'est la soirée entre potes, organisée par ton cher et tendre. Que toi, t'as rien à faire qu'à piquoler et te marrer sur des trucs bidons avé les potos, qui ont tous ramené un cadeau bien entendu. Le cher et tendre offre un billet pour le concert de rage against the machine qu'on en trouve plus, que c'est l'horreur, on va tous mourrir. 
Après, tu te bouffes à toi toute seule tout le dessert au chocolat (peu importe le dessert, du moment qu'il y a du chocolat), et tu finis pétée à ronquer dans un coin comme une pauv' bête mais que c'est pas grave, parce que ton cher et tendre il va te ramener dans ton lit et ne tentera surtout pas de te parler le lendemain matin.
Ca, pour moi, ça serait l'idéal.:love: 
Ah ! Et pis du bon son pendant la soirée, hein. \o/ 

Ca répond à ta question ? ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Prenons exemple d'une femme délicieuse, divine, romantique...euh...moi.



vaut mieux lire ça que d'être aveugle...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Aaaah la prose stylée de Melounette est de retour

youyou je sais pas si tu te rends compte du privilège que t'as eu

 un morceau de véritable extrait d'authentiques pensées mélounettiennes _( Etienne Etienne_)  en mode _journal de la vie la vraie _( et non le banal journal de Ville d'Avray ou autre bride jette de jauneries)

ps il n'y a qu'un point qui me chagrine Mélounette
L'exclu choco...
Scandaleux !

Note technique : au prochain nanniv  de Melounette apporter son propre pot de Nutella ( taille familiale ou jumbo)


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Mouhahahaa, elle est énorme celle-là. Parce qu'on est des gueuzesses, on va savoir te dire quoi offrir à ta gueuzesse.
> Mais je sais pas qui c'est ta nana, comment veux-tu que je t'aide ? Par hormones interposées ? Intéressant...
> Apprenez mon cher que comme tout homme, chaque femme est différente, et qu'il n'existe malheutreusement aucun mode d'emploi.
> Prenons exemple d'une femme délicieuse, divine, romantique...euh...moi.
> ...


Ben dis donc*...
Ça donne envie d'te courtiser, tiens !... :afraid: 


_*Pas beau, la boisson !..._


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Précision technique 2





pascalformac a dit:


> Note technique : au prochain nanniv  de Melounette apporter son propre pot de Nutella ( taille familiale ou jumbo)



bien entendu c'est en PLUS des  nombreux pots de Nutella enrubannés que ta cour de fans  ne manquerait pas de t'offrir....
:love:


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> vaut mieux lire ça que d'être aveugle...


Bin quand je pense à tout le mal que je me suis donné toutes ces années pour que tu ouvres enfin les yeux sur ma féminité débordante toute offerte à toi...pffff. Tu n'es plus la blond'idol que tu as été. Je rends mon costume de groupie. 



pascalformac a dit:


> Note technique : au prochain nanniv de Melounette apporter son propre pot de Nutella ( taille familiale ou jumbo)


On peut en importer facile d'angleterre en pot de 5 kg. 



tirhum a dit:


> Ben dis donc*...
> Ça donne envie d'te courtiser, tiens !... :afraid:
> 
> 
> _*Pas beau, la boisson !..._


Tu dis ça parce que t'as pas vu mon costume de Marie-la-pouffe.  Et puis je précise, que malgré tout, j'aime les p'tits cadeaux juste comme ça, sans besoin d'anniversaire, même des simples fleurs. N'éxagérons rien.

Ah, juste un truc à pas faire en cadeau si on ne veut pas se marrier de suite : la bague. Une nana comprendra toujours ça pour une demande. Et au choix, soit elle court vers ses copines avec des cris hystériques et t'auras pas le temps de dire ouf, que tu seras marié. Soit, elle sera vachement emmerdée....


----------



## kisbizz (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah, juste un truc à pas faire en cadeau si on ne veut pas se marrier de suite : la bague. Une nana comprendra toujours ça pour une demande. Et au choix, soit elle court vers ses copines avec des cris hystériques et t'auras pas le temps de dire ouf, que tu seras marié. Soit, elle sera vachement emmerdée....



a ben non !!!:hein: :hein: 

moi je veux la bague, seulement la bague , pas de mariage


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> Tu dis ça parce que t'as pas vu mon costume de Marie-la-pouffe.
> (...)


La photo, la photo !...


----------



## jugnin (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah, juste un truc à pas faire en cadeau si on ne veut pas se marrier de suite : la bague. Une nana comprendra toujours ça pour une demande.



Encore que ça dépend du genre de bague, y'en a de très mauvais goût :




​


> Soit, elle sera vachement emmerdée....



Ah ça...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> a ben non !!!:hein: :hein:
> 
> moi je veux la bague, seulement la bague , pas de mariage


Ah&#8230; ben là, t'as peut-être une chance alors&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu n'es plus la blond'idol que tu as été.



Pour rien avoir vu de ta féminité extraordinaire, il a dû rester blond tout de même 



			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Soit, elle sera vachement emmerdée....



Ne dis rien, tu es blond aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin quand je pense à tout le mal que je me suis donné toutes ces années pour que tu ouvres enfin les yeux sur ma féminité débordante toute offerte à toi...pffff.



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## wip (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:






Honteux de faire la fine bouche comme ça... ​


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> Honteux de faire la fine bouche comme ça... ​


Oui, ses lounettes sont féminines.



Youyou puisque tu sembles y tenir, pourquoi ne ferais-tu pas un cadeau à la mode ?
Un cadeau bio.


----------



## kisbizz (11 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben là, t'as peut-être une chance alors



2 meme .....


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que t'as pas vu mon costume de Marie-la-pouffe.  Et puis je précise, que malgré tout, j'aime les p'tits cadeaux juste comme ça, sans besoin d'anniversaire, même des simples fleurs. N'éxagérons rien.



:love:

[YOUTUBE]YEmw7WUuvfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2008)

Youyou, j'avais pensé a un ballon de baudruche sinon, pour lui faire comprendre comment elle te gonfle


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Ellle ne le gonfle pas ( enfin pas encore  )
il veut bien faire
Bel enthousiasme


----------



## Aladdin Sane (11 Février 2008)

Offre toi une soirée en célibataire. c'est le seul moyen de ne pas sombrer dans la banalité du restau en tête à tête à côté de centaines de couples qui se regardent dans le blanc des yeux avec des airs de crapauds morts d'amour oubliant qu'il se sont foutus sur la tronche la veille et qu'ils feront pareil demain (ou le soir même après et parfois même avant de conclure...)
Tu l'inviteras au restau le 15. Et là t'es vraiment original...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2008)

Si non y'a aussi l'option "une p'tite canette, une p'tite fumette, une reniflette, une seringuette, une bonne branlette et puis ciao dodo".


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

une soirée  _Sein va lent   'tain_


----------



## youyou54 (11 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Achete toi un parapluie,   non 2 un grand et un petit. Et là 2 stratégies :
> Le grand pour sorties divers dont amicales
> Tu seras percu comme quelqu'un qui pense aux détails afin que pas une goutte n'atteigne la personne avec toi
> Le petit pour sorties à flirt potentiel, la petite taille oblige l'autre à  être très près , mais alors très très près.... Et de là ...


Le petit je l'ai ... mais je l'ai acheté juste parce qu'il prenait pas beaucoup de place 



kisbizz a dit:


> et mon idée de la bague tiffany ????
> D'ailleurs, les filles , vous avez une idée de comment faire pour  l'obtenir ?


Oui c'est vrai 
Pour la bague ... demande à ton grand frère pour ton anniversaire 



jugnin a dit:


> Vi, t'as raison. A mon humble avis, Youyou, il fait partie d'un lobby joaillo-fleuriste. il espère susciter en nous l'envie, en nous faisant causer du sujet.


Eh ouais ... tout est bon pour le pognon :rateau:



Melounette a dit:


> Mouhahahaa, elle est énorme celle-là. Parce qu'on est des gueuzesses, on va savoir te dire quoi offrir à ta gueuzesse.
> Mais je sais pas qui c'est ta nana, comment veux-tu que je t'aide ? Par hormones interposées ? Intéressant...
> Apprenez mon cher que comme tout homme, chaque femme est différente, et qu'il n'existe malheutreusement aucun mode d'emploi.
> Prenons exemple d'une femme délicieuse, divine, romantique...euh...moi.
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaah la prose stylée de Melounette est de retour
> youyou je sais pas si tu te rends compte du privilège que t'as eu


Oui 
Melounette elle est trop bien ... mmm  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (11 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai
> Pour la bague ... demande à ton grand frère pour ton anniversaire




t'es prié de parler a ta mere sur un autre  toi !!!   

et puis mon petit frère qui a une femme (et 3 enfants) a lui a d'autre chats a fouetter


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> lui a d'autre chats a fouetter



Pour la Saint-Félix, c'est à côté :love:


----------



## youyou54 (11 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'es prié de parler a ta mere sur un autre  toi !!!


maman c'est toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> maman c'est toi ?



Non mais elle pourrait l'être ...


----------



## youyou54 (11 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Non mais elle pourrait l'être ...


Oui c'est vrai ...
Du coup ça parait bizarre comme réponse.
Mais pour une jeune fille, elle peut demander à son frère ... parce que son copain ne lui en offrira pas avant un bon bout de temps


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non Backat, il faudrait une réponse automatique pour ce genre de sujet :



*Théâtral Advisory*
ou comment bien construire son personnage au Bar MacG
(ami nioube tu peux pratiquement tout dire mais faut juste savoir comment et où)
​


----------



## Lalis (12 Février 2008)

Ou un générateur de déclarations...


----------



## youyou54 (12 Février 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Ou un générateur de déclarations...



Lalis

Lalis, tu sens le miel, la cannelle et le caramel
Aucun nuage ne pourrait t'éclipser
Tu es plus formidable qu'un cadeau de Noël
Et tes yeux plus noisette que l'automne en forêt 

Sans toi même les oiseaux ne chantent pas
Mais quand tu es là tu fais rire même les saules pleureurs 
Te regarder sourire c'est comme être au cinéma
Et pour rien au monde je ne voudrais être ailleurs

Youyou


----------



## youyou54 (12 Février 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Ou un générateur de déclarations...



Lalis

Lalis tu me détraques la tête, j'ai les jambes en gelée
Avant toi tout était tristounet
Longtemps après ta voix j'entends encore son écho
Impossible de me passer de toi, tu es mon placebo
Sais-tu à quel point tu me fais rire quand tu dis des blagues de Toto ?

Youyou


----------



## sundance (12 Février 2008)

Resto le soir du 14 çà fait un peu QQ la prâline, moi je te suggère le chef à domicile! çà va lui en boucher un coin, (sans jeu de mots hein ) tu auras le menu que tu souhaites, le chef peut s'occuper de tout! il t'apporte même la vaisselle!il fait les courses et la plonge, et là tu lui souhaites une joyeuse fête des namoureux, un joyeux annouf et tu oublies les 8 mois je trouve cela un peu :mouais:  tu ne vas pas créer un post mensuel 

j'ai toujours trouvé étonnant qu'un homme manque d'imagination concernant les cadeaux les femmes aiment tellement de choses, suffit de les écouter dans la rue, à faire des oh et des ah devant toutes sortes de boutiques, fringues, bijoux, déco.. à croire que vous êtes sourds messieurs, un conseil prenez votre carnet de notes à chaque sortie et vous aurez une liste pour quelques années 

par contre l'inverse est plus difficile, car une fois que Mr a hifi préférée, ses CD qui remplissent un placard entier,sa montre et son bracelet fétiche que pour rien au monde il voudrait changer, son parfum qu'il traine depuis ses 18 ans, son placard qui regorge de chemises, le stylo qui écrit le mieux, le tél portable et l'ordi qui vont bien. Ne boit et ne fume pas et pour couronner le tout son anniv le 24 février, soit deux idées à trouver en 10 jours! là c'est vraiment la prise de tête


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

sundance a dit:


> par contre l'inverse est plus difficile, car une fois que Mr a hifi préférée, ses CD qui remplissent un placard entier,sa montre et son bracelet fétiche que pour rien au monde il voudrait changer, son parfum qu'il traine depuis ses 18 ans, son placard qui regorge de chemises, le stylo qui écrit le mieux, le tél portable et l'ordi qui vont bien. Ne boit et ne fume pas et pour couronner le tout son anniv le 24 février, soit deux idées à trouver en 10 jours! là c'est vraiment la prise de tête



Plus difficile ?
Allons faut pas exagérer, quand même


----------



## NED (12 Février 2008)

Oui mais ce jour là Sundance, les chefs sont tous pris, il en faut un qui soit libre et que ça te cûte pas la peau des fesses. l'idée est top! 
mais est-ce encore réalisable en s'y prennant maintenant?
y'a-t-il des sites ou des bouquins où ont peut facilement avoir ces infos?
j'ai tapé sur gougoule y'a plein d'infos mais quel chef vaut le coup? y'a peut-être des arnaques. A mon avis il faut avoir la recommandation de quelqu'un qui a déjà fait l'expérience chez soi et qui te conseille un cuisto qui assure.


----------



## youyou54 (12 Février 2008)

> Tous les 14 février, les hommes ont la chance de prouver leur amour à leur tendre moitié en leur offrant des fleurs, du chocolat, des soupers aux chandelles, des spectacles, des films d'amour ou tout ce qu'une femme peut trouver de romantique.
> 
> Pour les gars, rien.
> 
> ...


Hum hum


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Ouais humhum. N'empêche.

Envoie lui ça par mail, et observe la réaction. Si elle fait la gueule, pas besoin de te ruiner. Et envisage la reconversion. Une femme qui n'est pas capable de se fendre d'un steak et d'une pipe mérite-t-elle ce fil à la con finalement ?


----------



## mado (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Plus difficile ?
> Allons faut pas exagérer, quand même



Pas politiquement correct ton truc.
Quid des végétariens ?


----------



## youyou54 (12 Février 2008)

Quand j'ai dit ça:


youyou54 a dit:


> Le budget n'est pas défini mais peut varier de peu à beaucoup
> Non serieusement pas trop trop non plus mais quand même un peu
> Enfin pas mal plus qu'un peu mais beaucoup moins que très beaucoup :rateau:



C'est vrai que c'était pas trop très bien clair mais à peu près en gros il fallait y lire je suis quand même pas trop très riche :rateau:



sundance a dit:


> Resto le soir du 14 çà fait un peu QQ la prâline, moi je te suggère le chef à domicile!


Alors d'accord mais ça se fait aussi pour les kebabs ?


----------



## youyou54 (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais humhum. N'empêche.
> 
> Envoie lui ça par mail, et observe la réaction. Si elle fait la gueule, pas besoin de te ruiner. Et envisage la reconversion. Une femme qui n'est pas capable de se fendre d'un steak et d'une pipe mérite-t-elle ce fil à la con finalement ?



Le pire ... c'est quand je lui ai parlé de la st valentin ... elle m'a dit "Roooooo c'est purement commercial ça".
A quoi ça sert que ducroc il se decarcasse hein :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas politiquement correct ton truc.
> Quid des végétariens ?



Bah, Salade 'n' Pipe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

c'est le nouvel hymne écossais?


----------



## NED (12 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est le nouvel hymne écossais?



Hymne Vezoulien je crois....


----------



## mado (12 Février 2008)

Clair. Valentin fait pas le poids à côté de Num..

:rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas politiquement correct ton truc.
> Quid des végétariens ?


On n'est pas obligé d'ingurgiter non plus&#8230; et puis si c'est pour faire plaisir&#8230; 
Et puis un homme, un vrai, n'est pas végétarien&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

t'as raison, je vais me faire ne entrecote au poivre de 300g à midi tiens.​


----------



## sundance (12 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Oui mais ce jour là Sundance, les chefs sont tous pris, il en faut un qui soit libre et que ça te cûte pas la peau des fesses. l'idée est top!
> mais est-ce encore réalisable en s'y prennant maintenant?
> y'a-t-il des sites ou des bouquins où ont peut facilement avoir ces infos?
> j'ai tapé sur gougoule y'a plein d'infos mais quel chef vaut le coup? y'a peut-être des arnaques. A mon avis il faut avoir la recommandation de quelqu'un qui a déjà fait l'expérience chez soi et qui te conseille un cuisto qui assure.



je n'ai pas testé les chefs sur gougoule mais j'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer chez des amis. En fait il te demande le budget que tu veux mettre par convive, à partir de 30 euros, entrée plat dessert, sans boisson évidemment. Ensuite le prix est en fonction des aliments. je trouve le principe tout simplement génial, ne pas être en cuisine toute la soirée c'est très agréable pour la maitresse de maison. Pour 45 euros par personne, le dîner et la présentation des plats étaient dignes d'un restaurant gastronomique.

Quant à Avril c'est la fête des cloches


----------



## mado (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On n'est pas obligé d'ingurgiter non plus&#8230; et puis si c'est pour faire plaisir&#8230;
> Et puis un homme, un vrai, n'est pas végétarien&#8230;


Tu sais.. moi, je suis hommenivore non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> t'as raison, je vais me faire ne entrecote au poivre de 300g à midi tiens.​


Ah&#8230;



T'as jusqu'au dessert pour travailler la souplesse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

sundance a dit:


> Quant à Avril c'est la fête des cloches


Mouais&#8230;
Ben tu mérites même pas d'avoir un 14 février sur ton calendrier&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Tu sais.. moi, je suis hommenivore non ?




ouiiiiii?! on m'appelle?


----------



## dool (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On n'est pas obligé d'ingurgiter non plus&#8230;



Tu parles du steak là ???!!  Non parcequ'entre les 2 options du 20 avril c'est pas clair pour moi ! Il faut bien que je sache, je ne voudrais pas me planter !!:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> t'as raison, je vais me faire ne entrecote au poivre de 300g à midi tiens.​



T'es malade ? C'est un tout piti steack ça...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> T'es malade ? C'est un tout piti steack ça...



oui mais je suis au régime faut que je limite


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Ouaip. Puis au dessus de 300g pour les petits gabarits, ça devient presque impossible de se lustrer la nouille tout seul&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouaip. Puis au dessus de 300g pour les petits gabarits, ça devient presque impossible de se lustrer la nouille tout seul



et à quoi ça sert que Micheline se décarcasse? hein?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Ben je sais pas&#8230; c'est toi qui dis que TU vas te faire un steak&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben je sais pas c'est toi qui dis que TU vas te faire un steak



damned je suis refais.:rose:


----------



## dool (12 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Clair. Valentin fait pas le poids à côté de Num..
> 
> :rose: :love:



Tu fais quoi toi le 14 ???  On prend RDV ? 
On fera revivre ces traditions


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

Oh uiiiiii ! Je veux bien vous accompagner pour fêter le 14 la Seins Nu(m)s les filles :love: :love: :love:


----------



## dool (12 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Oh uiiiiii ! Je veux bien vous accompagner pour fêter le 14 la Seins Nu(m)s les filles :love: :love: :love:



Et je vois tout à fait les cadeaux qui nous attendent et qui ne manquent pas d'originalité (_eux  _ )!  Frappe au hublot !!


----------



## mado (12 Février 2008)

ça marche. J'amène les pelotes. J'espère qu'Anntraxh livre en 48h


----------



## elKBron (12 Février 2008)

et sans frais de porCs merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

même pas un peu de sang frais de porc?

C'est Magenta qui va criser...
faut voir ca avec Riff-Raff , il va arranger ca


----------



## youyou54 (12 Février 2008)

Bon alors ...
Pour l'anniversaire ... cadeau utile (téléphone portable car le sien est tout bousillé) ou pendentif ?
Je penchais pour le portable pour garder le pendentif pour une occasion plus spéciale non ?


----------



## youyou54 (12 Février 2008)

Et sinon quelqu'un a déjà offert un portable mobicarte ?
Peux on le mettre au nom de la personne à qui on l'offre ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2008)

Bah va dans un magasin et demande.


----------



## Melounette (12 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> :love:
> _...barby pouffiasse..._


Excellent.Ah les nuls quand même.:love:



youyou54 a dit:


> Oui
> Melounette elle est trop bien ... mmm  :love:


oui bin, trop tard. T'as déjà une amoureuse.:rateau:



BackCat a dit:


> Ouais humhum. N'empêche.
> 
> Envoie lui ça par mail, et observe la réaction. Si elle fait la gueule, pas besoin de te ruiner. Et envisage la reconversion. Une femme qui n'est pas capable de se fendre d'un steak et d'une pipe mérite-t-elle ce fil à la con finalement ?


 P'tin, je serais presque d'accord, c'te honte.:rose:
Mais ça me sâoule qu'il soit plus modo lui, je vous jure, je m'y fais pas.



youyou54 a dit:


> Et sinon quelqu'un a déjà offert un portable mobicarte ?
> Peux on le mettre au nom de la personne à qui on l'offre ?


Ah ouais, ça j'ai déjà vu le coup du pendentif en forme de coeur avec un p'tit brillant. L'effet produit sur la fille était impressionnant.:affraid: Mes oreilles ne s'en sont pas remises.

Et sinon gloire à Wip qui a mis une photo de moi carrément canon où pour une fois j'ai pas une tronche de cake. Ca c'est un truc qui fait vraiment plaisir : une vraie photo réussie où on se sent beeeeelle.:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> ...Et sinon gloire à Wip qui a mis une photo de moi carrément canon où pour une fois j'ai pas une tronche de cake. Ca c'est un truc qui fait vraiment plaisir : une vraie photo réussie où on se sent beeeeelle.:love:



Oui un fake quoi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui un fake quoi...



Et dire que c'est un légume qui se prend pour un super héros qui le dit !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et dire que c'est un légume qui se prend pour un super héros qui le dit !


Attention avec le Mandryka....tu touches à du sacré là!

De la grosse légume dans l'Art bédéaisque intelligent
va prendre un bain !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Elle peut mettre autre chose que ses boucles d'oreilles sur ses lobes pour la Saint Valentin, c'est succès garanti, elle peut mettre ... ses genous*. 



* excetion des pluriels en houx, genous, hibous, caillous, et chais plus oùx ...


----------



## youyou54 (13 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Elle peut mettre autre chose que ses boucles d'oreilles sur ses lobes pour la Saint Valentin, c'est succès garanti, elle peut mettre ... ses genous*.
> * excetion des pluriels en houx, genous, hibous, caillous, et chais plus oùx ...



Roooo ....


----------



## wip (13 Février 2008)

Dis donc Youyou, va falloir que tu te décides hein... Sinon, ta St-Valentin, tu vas pouvoir la grouper avec Noël...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)

Avec une escalope de veau on est sur de toujours faire plaisir.






HUMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Roooo ....



Youyou est seulement un gros cochon (si si regardez l'avatar), il veut des conseils pour après le restau et il a pas compris que ça dépendait pas du cadeau.


----------



## youyou54 (13 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est beau l'élan de la jeunesse, la fougue, tout ça.
> Mais, tu sais, ce qu'on veut te dire au fond, c'est juste que ton/tes cadeaux doivent venir de toi et de toi seul. éventuellement un avis d'un proche. et tant pis si tu te plantes, au moins ça sera toi, ça te ressemblera. Et si la donzelle est pas contente du cadeau... ben tant pis aussi:rose: Elle avait qu'à te dire ce qu'elle voulait... tiens d'ailleurs, elle ne te parle jamais de ce qu'elle aime?


Si elle m'aime moi ... enfin je crois 
Mais sinon ... elle a évoqué qu'il faudrait qu'elle change de portable, qu'elle aimerai faire de la thalasso, qu'elle aimerai se relooker un peu ... pleins de trucs en fait.




wip a dit:


> Dis donc Youyou, va falloir que tu te décides hein... Sinon, ta St-Valentin, tu vas pouvoir la grouper avec Noël...


Bah la st valentin c'est plié 
Là il reste l'anniversaire ...
Pour rappel, toute la difficulté ici était qu'il y avait trois événements en quatres jours et pas seulement la st valentin ... ce qui est pas mal plus difficile :rateau:
Pour la st valentin toute seule je me serais demerdé seul ... mais là c'est trop pour un seul homme ... jsuis en stress


----------



## youyou54 (13 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Youyou est seulement un gros cochon (si si regardez l'avatar), il veut des conseils pour après le restau et il a pas compris que ça dépendait pas du cadeau.



En fait je voulais mettre cet avatar mais c'est pas possible :mouais:


----------



## dool (13 Février 2008)

faut me rassurer là !!...on peux encore appeler ça de l'innocence à 24 ans ?????


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

Mais youyou on arrête pas de te dire que ce qui compte c'est ce qui vient de TOI
Avec ou SANS cadeaux

( le pendentif je suis assez contre , ou alors c'est ELLE qui choisira ou VOUS ensemble )

Fais lui des petits  cadeaux qui viennent de ton coeur
( P'tin cébo c'ke j'dis défois)

Pas de gens qui ne la connaissent pas


 par contre coté thalasso qui n'est pas une mauvaise idée 
tuyaux 
- le plan "découverte" sur 2 3 jours tu oublies
c'est une arnaque 
Pas  le temps de se poser qu'il faut plier bagage

-Thalasso c'est tout ou rien 
cure de 6/7 jours ou rien
C'est plus cher  mais  vous aurez le temps de vous détendre et d'etre bien ensemble

-En gros les prix des "soins" sont standardisés ( en France) 
ce qui fait la vraie difference de prix c'est le coté hotellerie 
( qui va de ras des paquerettes à grand luxe)

Compromis possible
 weekend dans un bel endroit  dans un hotel qui vous plait et qui accessoirement offre des soins de thalasso ou balnéo

là le weekend n'est pas une courte thalasso mais un weekend sympa avec thalasso en bonus
c'est pas tout à fait pareil


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Avec une escalope de veau on est sur de toujours faire plaisir.
> HUMMMMMM!!!!!



Voilà une trés bonne idée cadeau. Couplé avec le robinet thermostatique de Bobby, on touche du doigt le génie (et gaffe, le génie peut être partout, alors on sait pas ou on lui met, le doigt...)



youyou54 a dit:


> Oui t'as raison j'en ai de la chance
> Au fait, Pascal (et les autres) que penses tu de ça ?
> Ça serait peut être un peu bête d'offrir un pendentif pour son anniversaire, il faudrait peut être mieux garder ce cadeau pour une occasion plus romantique telle que nos 1 ans (si elle me supporte d'ici la ) non ?



Triste d'en arriver là, mais comme les autres (et moi même) ont pu le dire, bouge toi les fesses un peu, fait comme si t'était un grand.

Bon, ok, on est tous des enfants devant le génie inventif de notre Bobby national en matière de cadeaux over fun, mais tu peux y arriver. Regarde JPmiss pour le coup.


Et puis c'est grave si tu ne connais pas plus que ça ta donzelle en 8 mois (de mémoire).


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est grave si tu ne connais pas plus que ça ta donzelle en 8 mois (de mémoire).



C'est ça, tu la vois que de dos ou quoi?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

tu sais Fab'Fab
1- parfois c'est préferable
2- certains dos sont admirables des mois durant


----------



## Melounette (13 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Oui t'as raison j'en ai de la chance
> C'est vrai qu'au final il est assez actif ce sujet ... ça fait plaisir :love:


Non, non, détrompe-toi. C'est qu'on a rien d'autre à se mettre sous la dent là. Vu que Rock'n'roll machin a décidé de partir et que mon Reineman adoré:love: ne fait pas des siennes en ce moment.
Même Pascalformac qui d'habitude ne poste que dans les parties techniques, vient se marrer ici. C'est dire comme ça s'affole en ce moment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que bon, on sait d'avance que tout ça va finir par le devoir conjugal un peu convenu ce soir là.



youyou54 a dit:


> Si elle m'aime moi ... enfin je crois
> Mais sinon ... elle a évoqué qu'il faudrait qu'elle change de portable, qu'elle aimerai faire de la thalasso, qu'elle aimerai se relooker un peu ... pleins de trucs en fait.


Ah bah voilà, je suis hors jeu. Je rentre pas du tout dans cette catégorie de filles.



> Bah la st valentin c'est plié


Ah ça y est c'est passé ? Hourraaaah ! \o/



jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, niquer dans la vase il parrait que c'est super bon pour le teint!



Beurk. :sick:


----------



## kisbizz (13 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah ça y est c'est passé ? Hourraaaah !



pas encore ma chere, patience , 24h passent vite


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Même Pascalformac qui d'habitude ne poste que dans les parties techniques, vient se marrer ici.



c'est dire...


> C'est dire comme ça s'affole en ce moment.


Ca inquiete même BackCat !
(sur un autre fil) 

Mon opinion sur la Saint V est la même que d'autres
je ne fête pas 
( et les copines qui y accordent de l'importance  n'ont jamais fait partie de mon cercle , à la rigueur en plan  " regarde la gagaule" ( tu vois c'que je veux dire, elle était assez grandiose la bimbo ce soir là ...) )

Par contre aider ceux pour qui cela compte à s'en sortir sans se prendre une gamelle, oui pourquoi pas.




> Parce que bon, on sait d'avance que tout ça va finir par le devoir conjugal un peu convenu ce soir là.


Pas forcément 
ca dépend des CADEAUX  !
 
( it's juste a matirieul oueurlde)


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bing ... là un nouveau pas est franchi ... On ris mais on commences à se sentir coupable d'avoir à ce point l'esprit tordu car ...  peut être s'agit il encore d'une phrase anodine ...



Je te rassure de suite, ma Dool préférée ne se sent aucunement coupable d'avoir l'esprit tordu. Elle l'a, et l'assume plutôt bien.


----------



## Melounette (13 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je te rassure de suite, ma Dool préférée ne se sent aucunement coupable d'avoir l'esprit tordu. Elle l'a, et l'assume plutôt bien.


Ah bin tu me rassures. Ca m'aurait étonné qu'elle se sente coupable sur ce coup là tout de même.
D'ailleurs je ne vois pas bien ce que la culpabilité judéo-chrétienne vient faire ici. Wohé, on est au bar là coco.


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Le compte a rebours débute ...
> 
> 
> Et hop une petite phrase humoristique à connotation légèrement sexuelle mais qui peut largement passer compte tenu du sujet ...
> ...


Et encore tu as échappé aux dessins de l'aut'abruti, là....    




Bassman a dit:


> Je te rassure de suite, ma Dool préférée ne se sent aucunement coupable d'avoir l'esprit tordu. Elle l'a, et l'assume plutôt bien.


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et encore tu as échappé aux dessins de l'aut'abruti, là....
> 
> :love:



c'est beau l'autocritique :love:


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2008)

:mouais:

Bon les guignols&#8230; des fois je me dis que finalement les fils si facilement qualifiés de &#8220;à la co.n&#8221; et n&#8217;existaient pas spontanément, vous les inventeriez peut-être pour pouvoir placer vos vannes à deux balles et vos fines allusions.

jpmiss est excusé pour citation du _Cabaret sainte Lilith_ ; cependant il ne doit pas oublier que :



			
				HFT a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours un clébard de bar unijambiste
> Qui largue ses sachetons dans le W.C. pour dames
> Et des gonzes un peu raides au bras de vieilles groupies
> Qui dégueulent en riant leur Canigou on ice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2008)

pasclaformac expert comptable et adorateur du concombre sacré a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Fab'Fab
> 1- parfois c'est préferable
> 2- certains dos sont admirables des mois durant



Tu as lâché la calculatrice et excel pour le boulier ?



Nephou a dit:


> Ça n'est pas la question : si personne n&#8217;avait contribué à ce fil le sujet serait mort de lui même.



Youyou s'appellerait-il Roméo et youyouette Juliette ? :rateau: 

@youyou : si tu as acheté plusieurs petits cadeaux, étudie comment mettre en scène la façon de les offrir sur 3 jours  Découverte surprise par exemple


----------



## jugnin (13 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu as lâché la calculatrice et excel pour le boulier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ouais, tiens, ça me fait penser, pour tes trois échéances. 

Les Kinder Surprise, ça se vend par trois, c'est surprenant (grâce à la surprise) et ils sont tous différents. 

En plus, y'a du chocolat, et Melounette elle a dit que c'était infaillible.

Merci qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

"Joyeuses non St Valentin"


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2008)

eh ben, macg c'est le repaire des vieux garçons, des globe-trotters du sexe, des homeless du cur... c'est hallucinant le nombre de vieux membres qui courent après une hypothétique relation, depuis que ce forum existe 

et ils ont toujours pas trouvé 

alors, fêter la saint valentin ici, ne serais-ce que le fait d'en parler, ne peut que conduire à de plus amples frustrations, désespoirs, pleurs et crises de larmes à cour circuiter un clavier, réveiller les zombies de la dégénérescence affective, pousser Weboliver à se pacser avec une meule d'emmental (pas de trous dans le gruyère), et Mackie avec un kimono équipé d'une vaginette à piles.

Franchement, chercher à narguer et détruire les pauvres erres  de ce site c'est mesquin.

*Qu'on fasse subir le supplice de la grande cale à l'initiateur de ce fil *


----------



## NED (13 Février 2008)

ma femme va m'offrir un truc que j'attends depuis longtemps :
UN PICOOZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!

héhéhé


----------



## Melounette (14 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> ma femme va m'offrir un truc que j'attends depuis longtemps :
> UN PICOOZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!
> 
> héhéhé


Euh...Mais qu'est-ce donc cette chose ?


----------



## kisbizz (14 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Euh...Mais qu'est-ce donc cette chose ?



mieux vaut pas l'avoir chez toi si tu possedes des Ming   





edit : au fait c'est le 14 là ..... le cadeau s.Valentin on l'ouvre a quelle heure ? comme pour Noel  ?


----------



## NED (14 Février 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Euh...Mais qu'est-ce donc cette chose ?



C'est ca :





Il y a même un *thread Macgé la dessus* car c'est une révolution chez les enfants de 35 balais !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est ca :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parcequ'avec mes 48 balais je sens le paté peut être?


----------



## NED (14 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> parcequ'avec mes 48 balais je sens le paté peut être?


Non l'essence de moto...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Non l'essence de moto...



bah, ça y est, le voila le cadeau de la St Valentin:

huile de foie de Morue (oui, avec un grand M)



une admiratrice a dit:


> viens juste avec  1 , de balais , c'es suffisant: j'ai pas envie de passer et entendre  l'aspirateur aujourd'hui



je serais donc un  cadeau???


----------



## kisbizz (14 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je serais donc un  cadeau???




non, seulement l'homme de menage


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> non, seulement l'homme de menage



Le fantasme de l'homme en tablier !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le fantasme de l'homme en tablier !   :love:



ha non  ça c'est pas un cadeau.

Dis marraine, t'as fini le diner?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le fantasme de l'homme en tablier !   :love:


Un parmi la multitude d'autres, oui


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le fantasme de l'homme en tablier !   :love:



 Y a de la confiture ou du Nutella dans le lot aussi ?  :love:


----------



## mado (14 Février 2008)

Tant que c'est pas des hélicos..


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2008)

Quoi que... s'il est magique...


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Février 2008)

Bon, homme en tablier, hélico magique, c'est l'heure d'aller chercher rezba, là.


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2008)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas des hélicos..






Craquounette a dit:


> Quoi que... s'il est magique...







l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, homme en tablier, hélico magique, c'est l'heure d'aller chercher rezba, là.



Ça va les filles...
Mais qui est donc ce "Rezba" en tablier dans un hélico magique ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

macelene a dit:


> Ça va les filles...
> Mais qui est donc ce "Rezba" en tablier dans un hélico magique ? :rateau:



ben vala ôt chose. elle est là elle aussi, à l'affût du jeune éphèbe que je suis (ok, j'étais). Donnez des idées à notre jeune gode lurot plutôt.


----------



## kisbizz (14 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Donnez des idées à notre jeune gode lurot plutôt.



comme ,  par exemple , lui monter la difference entre une bague et une alliance ??


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas des hélicos..



A non !!!! vous n'allez pas recommencer avec les picooz:mouais:
C'est pas du tout romantique ce truc


----------



## maclyr (14 Février 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!
je viens d'avoir une idée (a cette heure la je me demande ce que tu fais...hum)
tu sais tu lui fait un beau album photo ( made in a mac ) avec toutes vos plus bele photo :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un cadeau pr le 14 ? Je vais manger avec 2 copines, ça lui fera une soirée de tranquille



Ah, voilà un beau cadeau : deux copines pour la soirée ! :love:



l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, homme en tablier, hélico magique, c'est l'heure d'aller chercher rezba, là.



Homme en tablier je veux bien, mais pour le reste, ce Rezba de sinistre mémoire me semble un peu vantard !


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, voilà un beau cadeau : deux copines pour la soirée ! :love:
> (...)


Une et demie de trop pour _ToutankAmok_ !... :hosto:  


=>[] :casse:


----------



## Cricri (14 Février 2008)




----------



## PA5CAL (14 Février 2008)

Bon, vu l'heure, si avec tout ça tu n'as pas eu une idée de cadeau, ben 'faudra repasser l'année prochaine... avec ta nouvelle copine. 




EDIT: ça y est la St Valentin c'est fini !


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Homme en tablier je veux bien, mais pour le reste, ce Rezba de sinistre mémoire me semble un peu vantard !



Ce qu'il faut pas lire de la part d'un type qui s'est fait un tour de rein pendant sa dernière "vis bulgare", et qui a mis huit semaines à se remettre de la première fois qu'il s'est fait décrocher le jambon au mat de cocagne!


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut pas lire de la part d'un type qui s'est fait un tour de rein pendant sa dernière "vis bulgare", et qui a mis huit semaines à se remettre de la première fois qu'il s'est fait décrocher le jambon au mat de cocagne!



Mes avocats vont te contacter dès aujourd'hui : la vie privée d'un modérateur doit rester du domaine du privé ! 

Bon, nous espérons que les lignes Saint Valentin vous ont offert un vol agréable cette nuit et que nous aurons le plaisir très prochainement (enfin, dans 364 jours) de vous accueillir à bord pour un nouveau décollage. N'oubliez rien à bord que vos légitimes pourraient découvrir.


----------



## youyou54 (19 Février 2008)

Bon tout d'abord merci à tous ceux et celles qui ont participé à ce topic que ce soit pour me donner des idées ou encore raconter des conneries (et oui ça permet de faire passer plus vie la journée).

Ce topic a été clos suite à la fin de la saint-valentin mais je me suis dit que c'était la moindre des choses de vous donner quelques nouvelles 

Alors, pour la St Valentin je lui ai offert un petit bouquet de fleurs ainsi qu'un petit assortiment de bougies parfumées (cerises, canelle, vanille ...). Elle était ravie . Nous avons passé toute la soirée ensemble et sans être comme dans les films, je dirais que c'était tout de même très romantique :love:.

Et pour son anniversaire, je lui ai offert un bon pour des soins esthétiques. J'étais persuadé qu'elle serait aux anges pourtant sa réaction fut un peu surprenante puisque elle s'est mise à me faire la gueule et vouloir que je me fasse rembourser car elle trouvait le montant trop cher (alors que ce n'était pas vraiment le cas :mouais: le bon était de 100E).

Alors elle s'est mise à bouder et j'ai dû lui expliquer que ce n'était pas si cher que ça ... et qu'il ne fallait pas seulement y voir la valeur mais aussi toutes las tracasseries et les efforts que j'ai fait pour trouver le cadeau de ses rêves et que même si je n'y étais pas arrivé ce n'était pas sympa de sa part de me le reprocher.

Elle a fini par retrouver quelque peu son sourire et a même fini par m'avouer que c'était le cadeau qu'elle rêvait mais qu'elle l'aurait aimé un peu moins cher. Vous êtes quand même compliquée vous les filles 

Ah oui me direz vous ... mais il n'a pas du tout tenu compte de nos conseils ? hein ?
Et bah si puisque j'ai fait quelques mises en scènes pour les offrir ces cadeaux 

Voilà
Encore merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mes avocats vont te contacter dès aujourd'hui : la vie privée d'un modérateur doit rester du domaine du privé !
> 
> Bon, nous espérons que les lignes Saint Valentin vous ont offert un vol agréable cette nuit et que nous aurons le plaisir très prochainement *(enfin, dans 364 jours)* de vous accueillir à bord pour un nouveau décollage. N'oubliez rien à bord que vos légitimes pourraient découvrir.


Tu n'as décidément aucune parole !!!


----------



## boddy (19 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Et pour son anniversaire, je lui ai offert un bon pour des soins esthétiques. J'étais persuadé qu'elle serait aux anges pourtant sa réaction fut un peu surprenante puisque elle s'est mise à me faire la gueule



Je n'ai pas posté sur ce fil, mais je l'ai suivi avec attention, parce que je suis une fille 

Tu m'étonnes qu'elle ait fait la gueule 
Tu lui aurais offert une cure d'amincissement, elle aurait réagi de la même façon 

Comme tu es jeune, je te donne un conseil : ne JAMAIS offrir à une femme quoi que ce soit qui se rapporte à son physique. T'es sûr que ce sera TRES mal pris : esthétique = "ma peau est pas belle" - amincissement = tu auras deviné


----------



## youyou54 (19 Février 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Je n'ai pas posté sur ce fil, mais je l'ai suivi avec attention, parce que je suis une fille
> Tu m'étonnes qu'elle ait fait la gueule
> Tu lui aurais offert une cure d'amincissement, elle aurait réagi de la même façon
> Comme tu es jeune, je te donne un conseil : ne JAMAIS offrir à une femme quoi que ce soit qui se rapporte à son physique. T'es sûr que ce sera TRES mal pris : esthétique = "ma peau est pas belle" - amincissement = tu auras deviné



En fait, elle sait très bien que je l'aime comme elle est ... avec ses petits défauts qui la rendent encore plus belle 
En réalité, je lui ai offert cela car elle m'avait déjà dit à bas mots et même à plusieurs reprises qu'elle aimerait faire des cures de thalasso ou aller dans des salons de beauté.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> En fait, elle sait très bien que je l'aime comme elle est ... avec ses petits défauts qui la rendent encore plus belle
> En réalité, je lui ai offert cela car elle m'avait déjà dit à bas mots et même à plusieurs reprises qu'elle aimerait faire des cures de thalasso ou aller dans des salons de beauté.


Ben la prochaine fois, offre lui une cure de Thalasso. 



Tirhum? cunnard.


----------

